# What did you do to your Quantum today?



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm sure this will be a slow moving thread, but what the hell I think we need one.









Even though it wasn't today, I'll start....
Flushed and bled the whole brake system with new blue stuff.

























_Modified by DubbinChris at 6:04 AM 7-30-2008_


_Modified by DubbinChris at 10:54 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## Dubbin_B4 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3358496


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Dubbin_B4)*

It's a good idea to have a thread separately for the Quantum and older Passats,
although not many of those are around... however I agree w/ the OP, it might
move slowly... BTW OP - fix them photos....


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Left the garage door open behind it all day


_Modified by eurowner at 10:06 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

drove it to work and back listening to some iron maiden.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *thedubwhisperer* »_drove it to work and back* listening to some iron maiden.* 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_pics broken


Fixed


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbin_B4* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3358496

Except that I don't have a Passat.


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_I'm sure this will be a slow moving thread, but what the hell I think we need one.











_Modified by DubbinChris at 10:57 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Except that I don't have a Passat.
_Modified by DubbinChris at 10:57 AM 7-31-2008_

Well, actually you do....It was a Passat in Europe and a Santana in S. America and Asia. B2 platform.


----------



## nowake19 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Today, I wish I'd kept mine instead of junking it in 2002


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

Sorry, I do not consider mine a passat. I do not click on anything in this forum unless it has "Quantum" or "QSW" in the title.
Oh and today I drove it to work and back.
Yesterday I drove it across the whole state and back.


----------



## koelnpassat (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (53Bicycles)*

Yours *is* a Passat. It's a type 32B. Because in Germany they were named Passat from Dasher over Quantum up to the current ones. I am from Germany and I own 4 of them. 1 sedan, 2 hatchback and 1 wagon.
But you are right not to click on anything here unless it has Quantum or QSW in the title, because there are much too little of them here in the forum.
Did you already have a look on the forum of our german club for all Passat (and Dasher, Quantum, Santana) models of the first two generations?
Passat-Kartei-Deutschland
http://www.passat-kartei.de
I hope to see more Quantum pics and reports here.
Greez from Cologne, Germany. Martin

_Modified by koelnpassat at 10:41 PM 8-2-2008_


_Modified by koelnpassat at 10:42 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (koelnpassat)*

I'm with Koeln. While yes we may technically have a Passat I still pretty much only click on stuff that has Quantum or QSW in the title.
I don't want this thread to turn into a pissing match as to what kind of car we're actually talking about. Most of the cars in this Passat groups are not the Quantum as named here in the U.S. so I thus created this separate thread just for the older (and unique) Passats/Quantums.
Let just keep the thread on topic if we could. It seems to work in other similar threads.


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

Yes, sorry don't mean to sound rude, it does become a passat or santana for a while when searching on international ebays. But on here it will stay a Quantum to conserve clicks.
Today I re-aimed my headlights. I bought them recently and hadn't driven in true darkness yet. While coming home from the beach the other night I found they were aimed very low, and with the beam cutoff I not only couldn't see well but looked like quite a tool.


----------



## koelnpassat (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Yes, of course. And most of all the american name Quantum makes it easier to differentiate the models.
Passat-Kartei-Deutschland (PKD) is only about the models until '88 (Dasher and Quantum).
Quantum are very much looked for under enthusiasts in Germany. Unfortenutely I crashed mine ('85 Quantum GL5 fuel injection sedan) last October. A truck to the left and a barrier to the right. I hit both.








Fortunately a friend of mine bought it, so he will live on.








Pics of my collection will follow, as posting/linking does not work yet.



_Modified by koelnpassat at 11:37 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

Ordered the passenger side Recaro seat base assembly.


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (eurowner)*

meet a friend....


----------



## 16v red rocco (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (eurojettanut)*

I gave it an admiring glance, we didn't go anywhere today.......


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

From the PAOM classifieds: FS: Bentley Repair Manual


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (izzo)*

Put a NOS radiator in.









Old one...









New one...










Into here...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Put in a new low temp thermostat...
Went to fabric store and bought some new headliner for it.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Well I bought my first Quatum, monday night...
And today i vacuumed the interior and, put the tear drops from my MK II on her...Oh yes and drove her around the block....
I love this car already...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Well I bought my first Quatum, monday night...
And today i vacuumed the interior and, put the tear drops from my MK II on her...Oh yes and drove her around the block....
I love this car already... 

PICS?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
PICS?

Some whack cell pics i took just so i had some pictures
























And here my other baby


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Pulled half of the bad brake line on my 84 QTD Wagon the other night and will try to get the rest out and put in the new one if it stops raining! Then it's off to the power steering pump and lines! Then brakes up front and who knows from there...maybe straight to the auction block...


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

bought one this past weekend, now it's in the garage waiting for a few weeks till i have time to register, fix than inspect it so I can drive it to work every day








this is my 4th passat wagon, but my first with an autotragic (had a B3, B4 and currently have a B5)


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

I love that front end set up..Anyway to fit the on an 88?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I love that front end set up..Anyway to fit the on an 88?

ask eurojettanut.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

Is that a Renault Fuego in the background????
My grandfather had one in the early/mid 80's. Had those hidden door latches, right?
SWEET Quantum!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

yup, that's my summer beater(has working A/C).







right now it's my daily, until the Q is fixed up and on the road.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I love that front end set up..Anyway to fit the on an 88?

Bolt and go.


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_yup, that's my summer beater(has working A/C).







right now it's my daily, until the Q is fixed up and on the road.









Is that the SeaDog Tavern in the background? Mmmm: Beer.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tochtli83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tochtli83* »_
Is that the SeaDog Tavern in the background? Mmmm: Beer.

nope, seadog is to the left of the shot. that's the fort andross mill in the background.

back on topic, I discovered my fuel pressure regulator is leaking (vacuum hose was soaked after about 1min of run time)







anyone got one kickin' around? (not even registered or been driven yet and the list of parts I need keeps growing... yeesh)


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

I live in TN, and am fron CT. Last summer and this past summer was spent on Bailey Island. I didn't even see where you were from, but I recognized the mill in the background. Then I saw Topsham, and immediately knew. 
I love Maine. Seadog's ok, but I've had better Maine beer.
One thing I noticed there: LOTS of old VWs. That may be the reason I like Maine so much.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

ordered some KYB GR2 front struts, sturt mounts bump stops etc and dropped it off @ my mechanic's shop last night. Hopefully it'll be at daily driver status in a week or so.









On Seadog, you're right, i don't drink their beer. blech (getting sick after eating there may have something to do with it...)


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_ordered some KYB GR2 front struts, sturt mounts bump stops etc and dropped it off @ my mechanic's shop last night. Hopefully it'll be at daily driver status in a week or so.









On Seadog, you're right, i don't drink their beer. blech (getting sick after eating there may have something to do with it...) 

Where did you order from? Did you get a good deal?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

rennenparts.com $45/ea, but I paid no shipping as they're 1/2 mile from my house. got my Gas-A-Just rears for $19 from tirerack, last two they had in stock, now they're special order


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_ got my Gas-A-Just rears for $19 from tirerack, last two they had in stock, now they're special order









That's exaclty where I got mine. I think I must have gotten the two right before your last two.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Q is all done... just need get some cheap tires that actually have some tread and hope to hell it passes inspection. *crosses fingers* I'll be commuting to work in it by next week!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

feet dragging by others has caused a delay in my plan! so I'll get my Q back tomorrow, still have no tires nor inspection stickah.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

in the garage, dash is buttoned up, HVAC controls are working now. all seems good, though it's still missing on cyl 1 when cold. Found out that's NOT fun if you're making a left with traffic coming


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

Im in Brasil and Santanas and Quantums everywhere...Going to find me some goodies down here...Been seeing some rockn some clear sides around, some badglessness going on...And a few other minor things ill be bringing home for my Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Im in Brasil and Santanas and Quantums everywhere...Going to find me some goodies down here...Been seeing some rockn some clear sides around, some badglessness going on...And a few other minor things ill be bringing home for my Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Find some lowering springs.....


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

I grafted in a red reflector piece from a spare Renault Fuego tail light I've got in place of the broken reverse light lens on one of my tail lights. it was a very good fit, same width and maybe 2mm shorter.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

Winter mode!


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Looked at it while working on my GTI. I will post some photos soon.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

Looks good, how did you get that extra height?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

Well, I haven't done it yet, but I'm planning on putting in the new rear brake drums and shoes, then swapping out the right front strut assembly for the one with a new wheel bearing that matches the driver side. They came out of my 1984 Audi 4ks that I parted out. Struts were near new and the driver side coil spring of the Quantum was actually broken at the top. A coil was laying down on the spring perch, just sitting loose. Never seen that before. Anyway, they're close enough to the same that I don't have any worries. Also putting in new tie rod ends and ball joints while I'm at it. Bleed the brakes and I should be good to go. Then the headliner and a cleaning and off the the auction block...unless I decide to keep it.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Then the headliner and a cleaning and off the the auction block...unless I decide to keep it.









my neighbor is on the look out for a wagon right now... he's got an '84 GTi he's looking to sell (possibly his 81 rabbit as well). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_Looks good, how did you get that extra height?

just put in new KYB shocks/struts...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Well it wasnt me and my Q it was just something i picked up for my Q today...Got a set of tails for 10 bucks...
I love Brasil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

broke both my front window hoists =/ 
and polished half the car
















and i painted a tool box in tornado red ish 
















need to bring some tools when we drive around in old vw's


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

I drove past it... still there waiting for a stupid exhaust pipe...


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

I replaced my leaky valve cover gasket. While I had her open I checked the torque specs on the bearing caps = (15 ft lbs on 10V 2.2L gas engine,for those without Bently)








While the cover was off I sanded it down and did a paint scheme that came to mind. The black section is still the OG patina. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















I'm pretty sure it added 10hp.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_I'm pretty sure it added 10hp.

Yeah, right. Everyone knows the only way to add horsepower is with stickers and the biggest wing you can fit on the back....sheeesh. Doesn't anyone here belong to the Church of Diesel?


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*































hey, I've got stickers too.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

i did this :















=/


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

and this (still not finished 4 today)


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Put a blow off valve on her.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

4 snow tires installed, Toyo Observe G02 185-60-14 on MKII 8V GTI Bottlecaps.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

tryed to get it to run properly
now im stuck.. car only runs when warm and on 4cyl. the clutch is f**ked and i need to take out the gear box tomorrow =(


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*

Not today but within the last week... Replaced the fuel filter, air filter, emergency brake cables, sandblasted and powdercoated the tb cover, valve cover, block breather tube, and the rails for the valve cover. 
I wish I had a before picture to compare, but everything was rusty as hell and now it's all new (got the new stuff at the JY) and fresh satin black! It's going to llok good all back together.
Unfortunately I broke my injector puller tool trying to get injector #3 out. Injector #1 left the tip shroud inside and I can't get it out! These stupid injectors are KILLING ME. I took the lines and injectors out of a 5000 at the JY with a flathead screwdriver; they came out no problem on that car.
I'm trying to give the car the love it deserves but it's fighting me every step of the way!


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

drifted her in the snow =D


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*

I drove mine to work... some (insert bad words here) parked over the line into my assigned space. So I had to squeeze in and could barely get out of the car. Added a new ding to the offender's truck with my door.








No reason they had to park poorly either, there were no cars in any adjoning spaces and the lines were just painted this summer.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

I prefer krazy glue in the driver door lock. Not that I would ever advocate that kind of petty, childish behavior.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

water would work this time of year (and less permanent) 
Any how on topic, I went and visited my Q, it's in the shop again.







Final drive is whining loudly. tried an oil flush(with more redline D4 ATF) no good, so it's going to get a heavier weight dino gear oil today, since we found no signs of mixing.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

Last night I tried again to remove the exhaust manifold and downpipe.
1 bolt broke off and 3 were missing nuts or loose! 
I managed to get the starter out but haven't been able to get to all the exhaust manifold or DP bolts yet.
Some of my new parts arrived - lower injector inserts and o-rings, new exh man studs etc.


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

Last weekend i put a new headgasket,timing belt,water pump,low temperature thermostat and new vc gasket on my Passat, runs smooth now.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (eurojettanut)*

FINALLY got the dp off tonight. What a crappy job that was. 
But better than removing the exhaust manifold - still haven't gotten it off yet. Have to get the engine mount out of the way first and I know those allen head bolts are just dying to strip out on me.
The dp is in great shape except for the flange - and the flange doesn't come off. I'm going to have to see if it's too rusty to go back on the car. Same thing with the cat.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

made it start in sub zero temperatures. kicked over fine, made some nasty noises for a few seconds but it ran none the less. CIS-e is nice when it works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

I thought about all the work I could be doing to both of my Quantums if I only had a garage...








I think it's time I rented one.


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_made it start in sub zero temperatures. kicked over fine, made some nasty noises for a few seconds but it ran none the less. CIS-e is nice when it works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

tried to start mine today at -5 degrees...no dice


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Drove it from Salida, to DIA, to Golden, over to Elizabeth, to Florissant and back to Salida.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Drove it from Salida, to DIA, to Golden, over to Elizabeth, to Florissant and back to Salida. 

Showoff


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_I thought about all the work I could be doing to both of my Quantums if I only had a garage...








I think it's time I rented one.










My garage is too cold to work in this week!


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (53Bicycles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53Bicycles* »_
tried to start mine today at -5 degrees...no dice









didn't start this morning at -27 either
contemplating putting it up for grabs soon, I'm in northern NH if anyone is interested.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (53Bicycles)*

-18 started fine, though if it gets much colder the battery may become an issue. figured out the funny noise, power steering pump is unhappy when it's cold. took a mile or so before it worked. must be thick fluid and an old pump... 
forgot the one.


_Modified by InSaNeBoY at 11:03 AM 1-16-2009_


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

installed new city lights








cool blue in the main lights and orange in the inner lights =D looks angry


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*

Looks good! You are making me jealous with the turns in the bumper.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

Pulled the battery and put it on the charger in the garage.
I haven't started it in weeks since discovering the injection pump is leaking fuel from somewhere.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_I haven't started it in weeks since discovering the injection pump is leaking fuel from somewhere.









Ah, diesel--the cause of and solution to so many of life's problems.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

moved it so I could clear that section of the driveway... 12" of snow, no problem.


















_Modified by InSaNeBoY at 9:56 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*FV-QR*

finaly got above 15 degrees this morning, so it got started with a jump, let it run for half hour and drove to work. hooray!
also pulled out of a spot like pictured above ^ we got about a foot in Campton NH --> syncro FTW!


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (53Bicycles)*

Mine didb't start Sunday without a jump from the passat.









Temp wuz about +28 that night.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the-vwjedi)*

Put a charged battery in the TD and cranked it up. Ran it a bit then moved it to a different spot in the lot at work so as not to attract unnecessary attention to it being there full time...and with expired Maine plates to boot! Gotta get it ready to sell so I can make room for the new QSW!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Drove the QSW from Salida to Colorado Springs an back, about 250+ miles.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

FINALLY got to take the head off tonight. That allowed me to get at the last two nuts that hold on the exhaust manifold, and get the manifold off.
What a PITA! 
This car is NOT as easy to work on as the transverse engines.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

got the engine tuned=) so now i feel that i got 136hp not 75hp =P 
and now its out in the garage to fix my front light =/
its -9 ºc =P 
tomorow i'm bying a 2,3 20v 7a audi for 215 dollars















were shal i put that engine ?







170hp =D


_Modified by DevilDuck at 2:08 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*

Put it in the back - then you can have 300hp and lose the center driveshaft!


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

and why can i not have over 300hp with the engine up front ?


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*

I like the way you're talking, but why stop there?
How about 2 engines and better weight distribution?


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

better weight distribution? and more weight ?







no i got a track car so i dont need all that power







but i do like this







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzeAE9YkreI i love 10vt








the 10v is more right for the old passat










_Modified by DevilDuck at 2:42 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yesterday morning drove to the ski hill with 3 buddies, to go Cat Skiing, drifted around the parking lot for a while then got reprimanded by the owner of ski hill......


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Finished up some powdercoating last night, got the PS brackets coated. Got the intake manifold and TB sandblasted. The exhaust manifold is soaking in phosphoric acid before painting. 
Luckily the







keeps me warm out in the garage for hours at a time.
Then I can start putting it all back together; hopefully before all the snow leaves us.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moonstation 2000)*

I NEED a garage!!!! I did nothing on the beautiful day that was Sunday because I was trying to poison my liver just a little more.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I took the radio out... than started it. runs great, too bad the trans sucks.


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

posted a FS ad on syncronized


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (53Bicycles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53Bicycles* »_posted a FS ad on syncronized









I'll trade ya


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_
I'll trade ya









Link?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Drove to Leadville and back, averaging 65 mph


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Link?

in the for sale section. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4226874


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

I opened the hatch and threw the new OEM muffler in there and closed it again. It's warm today, but wet and windy. I will say it again....I NEED a garage!
Oh, and I also pulled the 1.8T engine out of the back seat of my Audi 4000s...it was only there for about 2 months while I made room for it and found a hoist and got off my duff. Glad I didn't run into anyone and have it crush me in the meantime. Don't try this at home, kids. I referenced that becaus eit's the engine that will inhabit my 82 Coupe sometime *this year?*....Maybe next year...
ANd it wouldn't fit in the trunk due to the turbo....otherwise it would have eased right into the cavernous trunk and only crushed the gas tank in an accident...no biggy.










_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 3:19 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_
in the for sale section. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4226874

Ugh...too far away









In mine, last night I ran about 2 quarts of ATF through it in attempts to buy some time with the leaky seals.


_Modified by DubbinChris at 4:21 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

I drove about 500miles on mine before the leak showed its self. so grab a few gallons of ATF and drive it back to Ohio








wonder if it was the redline I put in...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

I went out and worked on the turbodiesel wagon for a short time today. Removed the passenger sid etie rod end nut that was stripped. I still don't understand the deign of those freaking things. Horrible. I almost always end up cutting the nut off. And then trying to get the tie rod end itself off the tie rod...sheesh. At least my new replacements are tapped for allen wrenches/ibts to hold hte shaft in place while removing the nut. I don't plan on taking them off again while I won the car. Next up is swapping in the good strut assembly with new wheel bearing and then the new brake calipers. Bleed the brakes, put on the new tie rod ends and ball joints, install the new muffler, then drive drive drive.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

took pictures of it... details of all the bad spots, hopefully it means it'll find a good home.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_took pictures of it... details of all the bad spots, hopefully it means it'll find a good home.









If this gets worked out...it WILL have a good loving home.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Dubbin_B4)*

Purged the ATF out of the IP so I could get it started again.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

If it's just the IP that's leaky, Jack at vwdieselparts.com can do a rebuild for you. Not the cheapest but he is probably the best. You can also buy the rebuild kit online and try doing it yourself...but I wouldn't recommend it for a daily driver...I'd try i ton a parts car first in case you mess it up. I speak from experience...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_If it's just the IP that's leaky, Jack at vwdieselparts.com can do a rebuild for you. Not the cheapest but he is probably the best. You can also buy the rebuild kit online and try doing it yourself...but I wouldn't recommend it for a daily driver...I'd try i ton a parts car first in case you mess it up. I speak from experience...









I'm pretty sure I'm not going to pay someone to reseal this thing for me. I did think of the parts car idea. There is one at a local JY that I may snag the IP off of and try it first. This however isn't my daily at the moment so time isn't really of the essense thankfully. Fox wagon is the current daily.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

sold it... and made a point to not watch it get hauled away








and I better see pictures posted of it once converted


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_sold it... and made a point to not watch it get hauled away








and I better see pictures posted of it once converted









I was really on the brink of buying it from you, but the timing wasn't right. I would have dropped the tranny from my audi in it and converted it to a 5-speed. At least you ended up saving it from the crusher. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

yup, off to a loving home.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_yup, off to a loving home.

Indeed....

_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
converted it to a 5-speed. 

It's possible....

_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_I better see pictures posted of it once converted









It will be slow but you shall.....the new leak is my first order of business

_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_made a point to not watch it get hauled away










You can retain visitation rights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Edit: I see that we've both appropriately edited our profile.










_Modified by DubbinChris at 2:50 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_ You can also buy the rebuild kit online and try doing it yourself... 

BTW where is your favorite place to buy one?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

OK...got lots done today.
1: Replaced passenger side strut assembly w/one to match the driver side. Springs may be a little softer (84 Audi 4000s coupe units), but considering one of the old ones was broken, I'm in much better shape. (d/s was done a while ago).
2: Replaced both front calipers with newly remanufactured units and new mintex red box and fairly new rotors from the above 84 Audi.
3: Replaced both ball joints with brand new ones.
4: Pulled the steering wheel to get the old Clarion pull-out tape deck out (they don't clear the steering wheel so why did they bother putting in a pull-out deck???)
5: Pulled the dash trim to repair the cracks. Hopefully the Gorilla Glue will work OK.
6: Replaced the pass side hatch lift strut w/new unit to match new one on d/s done a few weeks ago
7: Pulled the entire tie rod assembly out as a unit so it would be easier to get the ends off. Brought that home and did it about 30 minutes ago. 2 brand new tie rod ends.
8: New air filter installed (tougher than it looks if you're lazy and don't pull the hose clamp and intake tube...)
All in all a pretty darn productive day considering it got to about 42 degrees and I was working in a parking lot...








Tomorrow the tie rod assembly goes back in, brakes will be bled, new fuel filter will be installed, dash will be put back together, and charged battery will go in. Hopefully all goes well and it'll be roadworthy except for the lack of rear muffler. New OEM unit is waiting to be installed.
Then an oil and filter change and maybe some new motor mounts soon. Gonna be like new!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Wow that WAS productive. All I did today was try to start the diesel one...no dice at the moment. Now I'm at work all night.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

yeah but the gas one will start immidieately


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_yeah but the gas one will start immidieately

But the diesel once started will actually move.......


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

I'm just so darn anxious to get my TD wagon on the road. Been 4 years since my old one went to the scrap yard...at least the shell did...rust free shell too....that sucked.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Did lots of research on what AT's are interchangable.....pretty much anything pre 93 VAG.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

Bled the air from the system, charged the crappy battery, fired it up and drove around. Needs a SERIOUS alignment. Thought I got it close with the new tie rod ends, but the toe must be way off as the steering wheel is now all over the place. Those mintex red pads are now trying to cut their way through the surface rust on the rotors so stopping is not an easy endeavor. But it fires right up and spools up nicely. Intermittent tach...I'll figure that out later. I seem to recall the same problem on my other 84 QTDW. But it's alive and rearing to go! I forgot how loud the engine is...by the way.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Dont ruin your new pads....just spring for a new set of vented rotors....


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

Eh, not gonna ruin them, they just have to get through the film of rust on there and they'll be fine. No worries.


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

1. moved battery under the hood from the rear area
2. replaced window spray pump
3. removed 4 gaudy rally lights off the front
4. fixed drivers door handle
5. fixed rear passenger door handle
6. new headliner for sunroof
7. fixed door trim
8. fixed eurolights so the marker lights work
9. fixed dash lights
10. adjusted the hoodpins
11. moved relays from the rain tray to under the hood
12. new pads and rotors
13. new light switch
14. adjusted (read bang with hammer) exhaust
I wanted to make it a little easier to drive day to day I already order a 3" cat for it, wideband O2, firewall brace, and some other stuff
I am picking up an ABZ, 87 5000 trans and an urq rear diff and will start the swap in a couple of weeks.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

'roccohp, did you know that the URq rear diff does not bolt up to the QSW rear end? But you can gut it and stuff it into the QSW housing.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_'roccohp, did you know that the URq rear diff does not bolt up to the QSW rear end? But you can gut it and stuff it into the QSW housing.

Is there an advantage to that?


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

that is what everyone keeps telling me but i am going to try anyways. john the advantage is a 3.89 gear over a 4.11. worst case i have an extra 91 200 20V trans


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (sciroccohp)*

also cleaned all the body drains and replaced the plastic liner on 2 of the doors.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (sciroccohp)*

What did I do with my Quantum today? I traded it for another Quantum! I traded the Coupe for a QSW. Will post pics ASAP.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_What did I do with my Quantum today? I traded it for another Quantum! I traded the Coupe for a QSW. Will post pics ASAP. 

Hey, fancy that, I did the reciprocal and traded my Syncro for a Coupe.








Also trailered both cars almost six hundred miles, and had a brief around-the-block fun spin at 4AM in the newly re-homed Coupe. But no camera here, so no pictures.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I traded the Coupe for a QSW.

It's a sad day in Mudville.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Looked at it.*

All I did was look at it today as I wrecked my shoulder Saturday working on stripping a 99 GMC Jimmy. The breaker bar just wasn't long enough and I tried to rip my arm completely off. I guess there's a reason they make longer breaker bars....to keep me from tearing my shoulder apart. Now I can't even open a drawer without shooting pain...Guess it's time to get that arthrogram the doc wanted to do last year. At least I have good insurance now... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 1:40 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
It's a sad day in Mudville.

You mean "there is no joy in Mudville today..." which finishes with "mighty Casey has struck out." From _Casey at the Bat_ by Ernest Lawrence Thayer.








Anyway, I am reasonably happy. The Syncro is not as clean as the Coupe, but the Coupe was beginning to show its age in this harsh climate. A return to the South will do it good, and I an enjoying owning, if not yet driving, a Syncro again.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

What did I do with my Quantum today? Bought insurance and paid my sales and property taxes, DMV for plates and registration is tomorrow AM's journey.
I also gave it a bath, removed all the parts from the cargo area, and fell in love with a VW all over again.







The interior may need work, and it may only be a 1.6, but I have a _sweet_ headturner ride now!
Next week's goal will probably be to add tunes. She's in want of some tunes.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
It's a sad day in Mudville.

"Mudville" more accurately describes regions of the Southeast than Ohio. There is much joy in "Mudville" right now, 'cause that Coupe now lives with /_me_/.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (turbinepowered)*

So I guess I'll need to bring my coupe with me when I come back down to Columbia, huh? It'll be a while until it's done, but it's gonna be worth the time and money. What are your plans for your coupe? Let me know if you ever want to get rid of it.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_So I guess I'll need to bring my coupe with me when I come back down to Columbia, huh? It'll be a while until it's done, but it's gonna be worth the time and money. What are your plans for your coupe? Let me know if you ever want to get rid of it.

If you're coming this way, definitely! Two coupes would turn some heads.








You will get this car away from me when I am _dead_, and no sooner.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (turbinepowered)*

Well my pass. rear speaker was crackly and then just stopped working about a month ago. So finally I investigated to find the wires had been completely chewed through as they were involved in real estate occupied by a family of mice behind the wheel well interior panel.
















The car is kinda old and obviously a VW so fair amount of odor is expected from me.







However, the stench of mouse feces and urine was pretty thick when I pealed the panel and insulation back.







In the lower left of this pic you can see 2 little infant mouse mummies that fell from the nest made of insulation,paper towels and other bits of my garage.








*1. I pulled out all the panels behind the back seat, removed carpeting and did a complete wet dry vac and disinfection of the cargo area.








*2. While I was in there I went ahead and installed a little Amp. and subwoofer that I had from prev. cars. 
*3. Also installed a new set of front speakers.








*4. A 550 watt amp. doesn't fit under either seat, the center track hangs too low. However, while discovering this I was able to clean up the floor tracks, lube and re-install the seats with much better movement now.


















_Modified by the-vwjedi at 5:50 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_What did I do with my Quantum today? I traded it for another Quantum! I traded the Coupe for a QSW. Will post pics ASAP. 

Wow...you did it!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

as mentioned in here some time back, sold my Quantum wagon... well, I got its replacement, finally. 
1999 wagon...







it's another autotragic and this is after I said I'd never buy another automatic VW.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

Ugh, I worked ALL DAY on the one Syncro I am trying to drive right now. Yesterday, the car started up cold with a dead miss on one cylinder. As I drove to the shop, the miss occasionally went away, but it stayed with me to some degree most of the 15 mile drive. 
I got it to the shop and started testing stuff. Pulled each plug as the engine ran to check for a dead cylinder. Each time I pulled a plug, the engine reacted exactly the same--it came up missing that cylinder as though it were an active participant in making power. 
I started to pull injectors to test flow. #1 broke. #2 came out and left the stainless air shroud cap in the injector insert. Numbers three, four and five also broke. 
So, I had to remove the intake manifold. Joy. 
Removed intake, cleaned out petrified o-rings, replaced the one insert I broke trying to extract a broken injector with the IM on. Put it all back together with good used injectors. Miss was exactly the same. Pulled injectors again to inspect patterns. Perfect. Reinstalled injectors, installed new spark plugs. Same miss. 
Compression, which I tested three times yesterday, shows 150 PSI on all five. 
Today, I will give it cap, rotor and wires. If that doesn't work, I will pound it into a lump with a sledge hammer, set fire to it and dance around it "like a wild *****."


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*

sounds like an air leak or the crankcase breather hose. is this the turbo one or the other one?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (sciroccohp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohp* »_sounds like an air leak or the crankcase breather hose. is this the turbo one or the other one?

Stock. No air leaks that I have found, and I think I know all of the sore spots.


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*

sorry wasn't questioning your knowledge, what brand of plug wires? I had some cheapies on one of my old ones and similiar result.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (sciroccohp)*

I have to say it......You should have kept the Coupe! Let the curse begin! Mwahahahaha..
Just kidding. Once you get the bugs worked out I'm sure she'll be a great steed. Pics?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (sciroccohp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohp* »_sorry wasn't questioning your knowledge, what brand of plug wires? I had some cheapies on one of my old ones and similiar result.

Bosch--all Bosch, always Bosch. Also, the new wires were _installed_ to try to fix the problem. New cap, rotor, plugs, wires--all Bosch. Injectors atomize very well. Compression tests 150 on all five. I have fuel, spark compression and a nasty stutter.







Piece of junk.


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*

time for a V8 (either the drink or the engine up to you)


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (sciroccohp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohp* »_time for a V8 (either the drink or the engine up to you)

Apparently time for a FD. Fuel pressure as it 120 PSI. Return line apparently not obstructed, and swapped in a presumed good pressure regulator. Will swap today. I miss having this thing running well. It's a delightfully fun car to drive, even completely stock.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (sciroccohp)*

I gave the Coupe a longing look as I pulled into the driveway knowing it will be late in the summer before I can get any real work done on her. Just found out the shoulder will indeed need surgery. Scheduled for mid-May...there goes 12 weeks of my summer.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*

This all on the one I delivered?
I discovered that I have no backup lights... while trying to back up an alley. No collisions, no damage, but still not fun.
On my _other_ Quantum, I stripped rear drum assemblies, front caliper/carrier assemblies, dropped the fuel tank, and pilfered a few more last-minute items before she goes off to the crusher tomorrow.
Given the good shape of the rear drums, I'll probably save them, clean them up and rebuild the wheel cylinders to swap them all over to the Dasher, ditto for the front calipers.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Delivered one ex-Quantum to the breakers. 1640 pounds of shredder steel.
I got all of $70 for it.







Wish I'd hauled that junker off when scrap was still going for $400+ a ton.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Yes, about a year ago I found an Audi5000 with the turbo diesel, I went back to buy for motor swap and they had allready crushed it!








It only sat for 5 days, now cars sit there for months.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I got a surprising number of "OMG you didn't crush the coupe did you!?" PMs off my last post, so...
*NO*, I didn't crush the coupe. I didn't crush a Syncro, and I certainly didn't crush a car that had any hope of ever being back on the road.
I crushed a QTD wagon that had been in a front-end collision that mushed the bumper all the way back to the rear of the fender liner. She'd been thoroughly picked over for parts when she went to the crusher, so even after tossing some extra scrap steel in there it only weighed 1640 pounds.
I have all the glass, all four corners' worth of brake parts, three 13" alloy rims, two front seats, a nearly crack-free dash, the fuel tank, sender and filler neck, and several bits of interior trim still in my storage shed. JP got the rear hatch and all four doors with glass when he bought the Syncro, and I _think_ I have the door cards somewhere.


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

I drove mine!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Three Wood)*

Hooked up the TD wagon to the battery charger. I've got an intermittent key-off drain somewhere....






















Gonna get the muffler installed tomorrow, I think...just need a little section of pipe bent to get it done.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

/\ dude, you "do not need" a rear muffler on a TD Q! 
Oh, wait, you live in mass-hole MA.....


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Yup. They will fail you for a straight pipe even though there's more noise coming from the engine bay than the exhaust. But if it keeps the fart can ricers off the streets, I'm all for it.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Hollow out a muffler?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

Yeah, but mine was rusted out and off and I got a new OEM one for about $40.00 shipped, so I might as well put it in. Not like this is a race car anyway. I think they're 68 HP or so, right?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

inspection place here thought the cat on my Q was a midmuffler








it is a little nice having a modern car now, inspection is a lot easier... and I don't need one for either of the ghias.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Drove over Poncha Pass to Joyful Journey Hot Springs during a severe blizzard

















Had to dig out a path for the wife










_Modified by eurowner at 6:08 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Had to dig out a path for the wife 
_Modified by eurowner at 6:08 PM 4-17-2009_

Whipped.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
Whipped.
















it's being polite........


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Discovered when I filled up last night that even on E40 the Quantum's getting 30.5mpg... app. 50/50 city and highway driving.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Actual work done today! Just not much.
Diagnosed and replaced a dead ignition switch in the same day. It died somewhen between when I left for an appointment with my university advisor this morning and the end of that meeting. Had to roll start it the rest of the day until I could get home.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (sciroccohp)*

I got my Syncro got-dang running again after it was down for about two months.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Sent the 14" cookie cutters out to be blasted clean; I told them not all the way to bare metal unless it was easy, but there was some crud on them that I just couldn't get off with the pressure washer.
Got the rear spoiler painted nicely, though it isn't black. I grabbed the wrong can, so it's dark charcoal, which means the next step is the bumpers and mirrors. A little sanding, a little black priming around that rear window, and on it will go again.
Tightened up the hood latch cable, too... got tired of pulling it almost 200* just to pop the hood, and folks seem rather amazed at how tiny that engine is. Chevy people, what can I say?








Still tracking mileage: 4-tank average of 37.5mpg on E20. 
Ordered a set of oversize 76.5mm gas pistons, to fit the bored out 11mm diesel headbolt size... the diesel converted into a gasoline engine build is slowly beginning. High compression stroked 1600, here we come.










_Modified by turbinepowered at 7:02 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I got my Syncro got-dang running again after it was down for about two months. 

OK, so it's running, but the driveshaft that was just serviced is out of balance and now back at the driveline shop. So, the Syncro moves around the shop with FWD through a locked center diff. At least the diff locks work.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*

On the 84 TD wagon: Installed the CD player correctly and found out why I couldn't find the rear speaker wires..PO pulled the connector and never ran new wires to them. Had to cut the male end and splice in wire to get it to the CD player harness, but all is good with the sound system. Pioneer 2-way 4x6 in back and stock blaupunkt 4x6 (actually the ones from my 82 Quantum Coupe since the ones from this car were blown...) in the front doors. Sounds amazingly good for a basic setup. Now if I could just get the dash plastics replaced...
On the 86 QSW: Drove 2 hours to go get it untarped and checked out all the nooks and crannies and got the title and took pictures. Gonna get AAA to tow it back to my house in a couple weeks and from there I'll do the fluid and filter changes, clean up all the grounds, stick a new battery in it and fire it up.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
OK, so it's running, but the driveshaft that was just serviced is out of balance and now back at the driveline shop. So, the Syncro moves around the shop with FWD through a locked center diff. At least the diff locks work.









Hope they are re-balancing for free.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Hope they are re-balancing for free.

They claim it has nothing to do with balance AND say that they do not have fittings to accept the Quattro type of driveshaft with six-bolt CVs at both ends. They rebuilt it with another new center U-joint and hoped for the best. I think the tech was in a hurry and forgot to mark the shaft before he removed it. I asked about this possibility, but the owner said that it wasn't possible because they know better. I don't know about you, but when I get in a rush, I forget stuff all the time.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

Took the bumpers off to do some modding on them, finished the lift thanx to Tim @ Tomas Sport Tuning


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*

This weekend I replaced both lower motor mounts, spliced in a rust free power steering return line (holy PITA that was...took me 30 minutes to get that stupid banjo fitting back on the rack....needed hands like a 5 year old with the space available...lots of fun words during that), put on a new alternator belt and AC belt and PS belt. Almost got to the nonexistent headliner, but that'll have to wait until later this week. Engine bay is DONE. Now it's just the muffler and rear brakes/suspension and she's mechanically awesome!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
but when I get in a rush, I forget stuff all the time.

Ditto....human nature.
Good luck with it.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row1Rich* »_Took the bumpers off to do some modding on them, finished the lift thanx to Tim @ Tomas Sport Tuning










Looks good! How did you achieve the lift?

All I have done to my car recently is roll it out of the garage. I picked up an engine from a guy in NJ parting out a QSW a few weeks ago. I need to separate the head so that I can install on my car. I should prob do a compression test on the whole engine and swap in the entire thing if it turn out good. My engine is all rusty!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

What did I do to my Quantum today? I AGAIN pulled the 4KQ driveshaft I have been using because the driveline shop jacked up my QSW driveshaft and installed their second attempt to get it right (read: not shaking out my fillings.) I installed the "fixed" shaft and spun it up on the lift with the diffs locked. EXACT same vibration. Removed it AGAIN, took it back to the driveline shop AGAIN, had them "fix" it AGAIN, installed it AGAIN, got the SAME vibration AGAIN, removed it AGAIN and re-installed the 4KQ shaft AGAIN.








I think the only way to get satisfaction at this point is to take it back to the driveline shop and beat all of them to death with it. Maybe, if I am lucky, and after I wipe off all of the guts and brains, the shaft will be bent back into balance.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_
Looks good! How did you achieve the lift?

All I have done to my car recently is roll it out of the garage. I picked up an engine from a guy in NJ parting out a QSW a few weeks ago. I need to separate the head so that I can install on my car. I should prob do a compression test on the whole engine and swap in the entire thing if it turn out good. My engine is all rusty!

Lengthened the front strut housing 2", put a 2" insert in the bottom, used some HD Bilsteins with the stock springs. 
Did a little something else yesterday -








Not done yet though, have some other things up my sleeve.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*

I charged the battery, vacuumed the rain tray (including the beginnings of the mouse nest..little buggers.), washed the exterior, and moved it around a bit. As she sits now (minus lights and hatch spoiler):


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*

Nice work - I like that front brace/skid plate framework?
How is the car with your raised suspension combo? Does it handle well?
I'm excited to start working on mine again.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_Nice work - I like that front brace/skid plate framework?
How is the car with your raised suspension combo? Does it handle well?
I'm excited to start working on mine again.

The ride is great, the handling is ok once you get used to the leaning, I took the front sway out to allow for more travel.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row1Rich* »_
Lengthened the front strut housing 2", put a 2" insert in the bottom, used some HD Bilsteins with the stock springs. 
Did a little something else yesterday -








Not done yet though, have some other things up my sleeve.

It looks like (on the left side of the pic) you have installed a spacer between the subframe and body. Am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I replaced the A/C Compressor and dryer and had the system converted to R134.








I couldn't believe how many mounts were attached to this thing. It was tricky business trying to hold this 20lb compressor with one hand and trying to fish the pivot bolt though the mount with the other. 








I got a rebuilt compressor with a 12-month warranty. So far so good. I guess I'll see if the bucks I saved are worth it. Right now the air is cold and chilly inside! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Worried about the brace holding the "skid guard" smacking the alternator = not good.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_
It looks like (on the left side of the pic) you have installed a spacer between the subframe and body. Am I seeing that correctly?

Yup, 1" spacers on all subframe bolts.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Worried about the brace holding the "skid guard" smacking the alternator = not good.

I must have smacked the brace hard 50 times this weekend, nary a mark on the pan or alternator. It works incedibly well, we did some crazy stuff offroad. Someone took pics and video, it'll get posted sometime soon.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Row1Rich)*

My two Quanta are finally parked in the same place.


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

Epoxied the upper radiator outlet on my 1986 QSW and replaced the failed fan & shroud with a 14" Flex-a-lite puller fan. Still runs hot... Also put some fresh tires on the old girl...
Just turned over 200,000 miles officially although the actual mileage is much higher as the ODO did not work for a full 4-6 years.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (QuantumRallySport)*

Used my Syncro to haul a car back from Cleveland last weekend. It did a fine job. I just had to get over the expectation of accelerating up a slope on the freeway at 70 MPH.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Used my Syncro to haul a car back from Cleveland last weekend. It did a fine job. I just had to get over the expectation of accelerating up a slope on the freeway at 70 MPH. 

Little forced aspiration would clear that right up.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*What have I done?!*

OK, I've just signed over my soul to pay for this:
































I'm selling the 40k mile AWW 1.8T that was going to be fit in there as this driveline swap is complete and will end up costing me only slightly more than the original swap I had planned after the tranny rebuild and turbo costs and ecu, etc.
Now I just have to finish paying for it and get it shipped here. Wow. 
And here's what it's going in....after the stripping and paint/body work...which I now have no money for...
















Euro lights are waiting for install as is Vestatec air dam, coilovers...etc etc...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What have I done?! (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Put it on the battery charger. I need to drive it 
(them) more.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: What have I done?! (DubbinChris)*

Well, I had 3 stripped and broken studs in the head that I bought so I abandoned it when I saw an ad for a complete engine for sale.
Currently getting ready to remove the block from the engine bay. 
Took off the alternator & bracket last night. The housing is all corroded and the alternator is seized!


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: What have I done?! (JohnBarleyCorn)*

JohnBarleyCorn, that is awesome! I love the coupe and that is gonna be a one of a kind bad ass vdub.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: What have I done?! (moonstation 2000)*

Block is out! 
Time to move on to taking care of any rust in the engine compartment...
Plus a lot of grease/grime cleanup.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_My two Quanta are finally parked in the same place.

so how is the wagon doing?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

Moved the QSW & the TDW around a bit, just to do it. Still can't use the shoulder enough to actually drive them. This sux. I haven't driven in 6 weeks and probably have another week or 2 to go...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*

Drove the QTDW for the first time in about 6 weeks! Shoulder is healed enough now, just can't shift into reverse yet...need the left arm for that.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Put the new turn signal lenses in the QTDW today and pulled the broken dash frames out...trying to make the later model ones fit the AC vent. Oval peg ina rectangular hole and all that..I'll see what I come up with..


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Have been pondering "selling" it....
....so I can buy a different one.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nuthin.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Snuck behind someones house to look at one...it will be mine soon.
Ok...I didn't really have to sneak b/c the homeowner knew I was there, but it was dark out and the car was on the back porch. Wish the backlight on my cell phone was brighter.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Another wagon or a sedan, Chris?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*

Replaced the 84 dash plastics with the later model dash plastics...I know, I know, they don't quite exchange correctly, but it's all I had and I did some trimming, etc. The vent is elliptical instead of rectangular, so it's gonna whistle through there no matter what. The AC control faceplate is also a difference, but I trimmed it at the corners and broke off a couple tabs...it stays just fine. Last thing I need to do is replace the bulbs for the AC faceplate...anyone know if they're still available form the stealership? Or anywhere? Even a part # would help since they have none on them.
Considering the old plastics were absolutely toast, this is a vast improvement. Pics when I get my camera from work later.
Next is to glue on the new headliner fabric and reinstall the headliner. Guess I'll go do that now, I've put it off long enough.
Pics (although not great ones...):



















_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 9:05 AM 9-20-2009_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yikes. That was nowhere near as easy ad I'd hoped. Came out ok, but not great by any means. Considering it was just the hard foam backing that was in there before, this should make things a lot better.
Considering this is the first one I've done and I still have only about 1/3 use of my right arm from the shoulder surgery, I did pretty well. 
Who looks at the headliner anyway?











_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 8:52 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*

Had it towed home....









_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Another wagon or a sedan, Chris?

There's your answer.










_Modified by DubbinChris at 10:36 AM 9-20-2009_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Hope it was close to home.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Hope it was close to home. 

Why do you say that?
Not an ideal towing situation?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

OK, so I reinstalled the headliner and decided to forego the oh sh!t handles. I think I like it better without them. I can always put them back in later if need be. Why didn't anyone tell me it was going to suck to do the headliner? Looks pretty darn good though....


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_decided to forego the oh sh!t handles.

They actually help hold up the headliner quite a bit.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Yeah, I already need to get some more of the clips for the center....guess I'll go through putting them back in also.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Had it towed home....










ohhhh a red one! Had mine been red I might have worked harder at keeping it. (although the brown interior was kinda cool). Now I'm stuck in a silver car BLAH how boring.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_
ohhhh a red one! Had mine been red I might have worked harder at keeping it. (although the brown interior was kinda cool). Now I'm stuck in a silver car BLAH how boring. 

I'm pretty fond of the brown interior as well. It's the only vinyl I've ever seen in one also. I'm sad to say that I haven't sone much that one since I've gotten it. It sat in my girlfriends back yard for a while until I moved into a new place. At least it's at my own house now. I've managed to sand and primer some rust. Once I get the red one running I'll be pulling your old one in the garage to pull the trans. I'm hoping it's just a trans seal. After that I'll have some decisions to make.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
I'm pretty fond of the brown interior as well. It's the only vinyl I've ever seen in one also. I'm sad to say that I haven't sone much that one since I've gotten it. It sat in my girlfriends back yard for a while until I moved into a new place. At least it's at my own house now. I've managed to sand and primer some rust. Once I get the red one running I'll be pulling your old one in the garage to pull the trans. I'm hoping it's just a trans seal. After that I'll have some decisions to make.

Trust me, that trans is toast. I tell ya though, old school automatics like that are so much better than the chictronic in the passat I got as a replacement. Never ever shifts when I want it to, at least non-electronic ones have predictable shift points so once you get to know the car you can get it to shift when you want.







I think the only thing that keeps me sane is most of my commute is on the interstate so its in one gear and I forget all about it being an autotragic(has its down sides too, like slamming on the brake thinking its the clutch... wow B5 passats stop fast though







)


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_
Trust me, that trans is toast. 

Really b/c when you sold it to me you were trying to convince me that it was just leaking and I should bring a few gallons of trans fluid with me and drive it back to Ohio.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

He just wanted you to be able to find your way back by following the trail of red stinky fluid and clutch band pieces








I do know there a diesel wagon autotragic with a bad motor for sale in FL right now asking $1k with about 80/90k on it......


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
I do know there a diesel wagon autotragic with a bad motor for sale in FL right now asking $1k with about 80/90k on it......


You're evil!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_

You're evil!









Duh....


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Really b/c when you sold it to me you were trying to convince me that it was just leaking and I should bring a few gallons of trans fluid with me and drive it back to Ohio.









I was trying to convince you to get the fluid so you could test drive it and get it on the trailer. Because that car drove REALLY nice until that seal failed. Luckally, it managed to move under its own power onto the trailer... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You might get away with just replacing the seal... but I really think that trans is toast.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
I do know there a diesel wagon autotragic with a bad motor for sale in FL right now asking $1k with about 80/90k on it......

there ya go chris. just what you were looking for!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (InSaNeBoY)*

And if that's what you really want you can buy my 84 TD wagon with some rust but 129k and a magnificent drivetrain (5-spd)....then you'll have a non-rusty shell and a great engine with your choice of 5-spd or autotragic....or just buy my 84 and swap the drivetrain into your auto wagon.








Did I mention you can buy my 84?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Gave my 84 a facelift!*

Before it had these on it:








Now it looks like this:








I was missing the rubber hood trim strip and the under light trim, but I threw my euro grill in there and apparently it's the same as a USA late model grill....or at least it looks to be. So I rewired the 9004's in there and have to wait for some turn signal parts to finish that, but who needs those anyway








I had to move the relay on the driver side since it was kind of in the way of the bulb connector. So I found it lines up perfectly with the next set of holes and draw-tited it in there and it's nice and stable.








Just getting to the wiring for the passenger side was a PITA, but it all worked out.








Also don't forget to drill out the rivets for the metal trim on the hood or you'll smash your lights closing the hood. Just 3 rivets on either side. and you can unscrew and peel off the plastic leading edge trim on the hood too to replace it with the rubber trim form the new models.
















I also have yet to relay the lights, which will happen sometime very soon.
And if you're lazy, you can buy a relayed plug 'n play harness to convert to 9004, but you'll still probably need to connect in the turns yourself...haven't looked at my 86 yet to see the connector.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh, and the lights/turns/everything else are already heading to my buddy in Germany. Sorry, folks, but these early model ones suck anyway...IMHO, of course.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_And if that's what you really want you can buy my 84 TD wagon with some rust but 129k and a magnificent drivetrain (5-spd)....then you'll have a non-rusty shell and a great engine with your choice of 5-spd or autotragic....or just buy my 84 and swap the drivetrain into your auto wagon.








Did I mention you can buy my 84?










I think I'm done buying cars for a while.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

What's the matter? Are you a quitter?


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

That two door Fox Wagon looks GREAT!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (VW Nevada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Nevada* »_That two door Fox Wagon looks GREAT!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks...too bad that's not it's good side. Had a little fender bender a few months back. Other wise it's never been into an accident. Put a new fender on but the sheet metal underneath still needs a little work so I can put my smoke marker that's missing in that picture. 
Working on a turbo set up for it as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_What's the matter? Are you a quitter?









No quitting here man! Just concentrating on the fleet I already have.

Anyway for Quantum content. Today I did some more research on wiring the MC up in my QSW. Would love to take a nice winter road trip in this this season.


_Modified by DubbinChris at 9:01 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

Pulled the air box from one....to test fit into another.
Anyone have a QSW airbox? I'm suspecting they are slightly different than the non syncro couterparts.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Today I did nothing /_to_/ my Quantum, as it was raining a bit hard to do any of the paint stripping and priming in preparation to temporarily refitting the spoiler on the back.
So instead I began tearing apart a lightly cracked Quantum dash, with the intention of refinishing the surface and adding a built-in panel for three important gauges that won't look like it was slapped on later.
Pics may follow.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (InSaNeBoY)*

Sold the TD wagon last night (and all my extras for the wagons & 4-cylinders) for $1500. Got a good new owner and he made it back home and is happy.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Removed summer wheels, gotta pull the center bearing support, new one was 3 years ago [less then 15,000 miles]. 
Installed this


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Fitting some corrado steelies with studded snows.


----------



## dieseljosh (Nov 10, 2003)

This morning as pulled out of the driveway to make a several hundred mile trip north to work on my other diesels, I noticed a brake pedal oddity that led me to a small leak coming from the brake proportioning valve on my diesel sedan. 
Longitudinal has a previous post about swapping in a rabbit's "monoblock", so I'll see about stealing this from my '79 rabbit. Anybody else have suggestions to share for working around this apparently oft-failing component? 
I seem to recall having a discussion about this at some point with a group when I was fixing the same prob on my wagon years back, but I can't find the thread. It may have been elsewhere.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (dieseljosh)*

Just won an auction for a set of winter wheels for the QSW.
NOS 14x6 black Intra Phone Dials. Would prefer silver, but we'll see what I come up with. They're right down the road from me (like a couple miles!), so no shipping. 200 smackers. Maybe I should just sell them for a profit? Nah. I've got a new set of Blizzaks to throw on them, might as well.








And I didn't know what to fill the dials in with in the photoshop picture....so I went with grey, but it stil looks weird. But you get the point of what they should look like.










_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 3:36 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (InSaNeBoY)*

I sprayed some rust converter on a lot of places but primarily down here, in the front of the passenger rear wheel well.








and here's a link to my thread on the project:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4666835


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (InSaNeBoY)*

Got my new driveline today! So maybe the build can start sometime in late spring....


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I had problem with water inside the roof.
This 2 pics was temp. Roof was dry but was very irritate me. So... 


my second roof

























Now water going where be should.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

looked up some prices today for new lenses and hatch struts for my 82, new battery coming soon, and some hella fogs too!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I swapped starters, cleaned and gapped the plugs, tightened the timing belt and checked the valve clearance.
Also cleaned the battery posts and toyed with installing the timing belt covers like they should be.
Ordered new brushes, regulator and bearings for the alternator, as it's starting to howl. Going to rebuild a 90 Amp unit to go on instead.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Ordered some parts for the Q.
Random annoying fueling issue means that I'm replacing the hybrid A-platform/B-platform K-basic fuel system in it with the entire KE-jet system from a Fox. 
So I bought all the consumables that will need to be involved: filter, hoses, some new clamps for said hoses, new fuel tank sender gasket, throttle body gasket, intake manifold gasket. Loads of fun.
Also ordered the remainder of the consumables for the rear brake conversion, plus new lug bolts for the rear end; I'll buy them for the front when I have reason to take the fronts down to the hubs.
Found my spare gasser timing belt and tensioner, I think I'll also replace that while I'm in the process of installing the plastic covers.
Put the cleaned, rebuilt, and painted alternator back together; it will be installed once the fuel system swap is done. Need to finish welding the broken mount for it, anyway: stress cracks through ancient steel suck!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

Ripped out the evaporator-the last of the AC stuff, instated non-broken glove box, tightened heater core hose clamps, undercoated floorboards, tightened up dash screws, vacuumed before carper padding went in. New fuel filter. Snaked sunroof drains out with old inner speedo cable. Re-installed drivers mirror glass correctly-hope no vibration. Installed new front control arms & ball joints, new outer front CV boot kits, fully bled brake & clutch system with 3.5 pints of fluid. Gratuitous tire rotation. 







tired now. Alignment on Monday


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (eurowner)*

Bought an 85 4-banger autotragic wagon to part out....I think.


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Finally finished my brake and lamp inspection on my 87 Non QSW. Now I finally have plates. Sunday going to clean and buff the paint out. Pics to follow.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (sttngboy)*

Had the new parts car dragged back to the house. Total cost: free with AAA gold towing.








Pics to follow.


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Installed the Euro-Lights that have been sitting in storage for many years.
I got fed up with the original lights that have both been cracked and half full of water for the past year or so. 
Still no front turn signals/parking lights...
Also changed the oil, reinstalled all the nice UHMW & aluminum radiator shrouds my brother made for his late Turbo QSW and talked real nice to her...
1986 QSW, Blue, no sunroof, power nothing


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (QuantumRallySport)*

(Yesterday) Tore a whole bunch of interior parts off the blue wagon and stripped the doors down to nothing. Hopefully today I can get some time to start pulling the HVAC system and the exhaust and prep the engine bay for the subframe drop. Should make it a lot easier to pull engine parts when the body is free from it.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Parked it across the street for the weekend, moving it back to the driveway tonight.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*

Tore the parts car down a bit more.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

(last night) Pulled the shifter assembly, heater box, and AC evaporator box. Had to cut out the battery tray to cut out the AC lines forward of the fittings (wasn't going to attempt wrenching those rusty things apart from under the car). By the way...remember not to go crazy with the sawzall while cutting out the battery tray...there are fuel lines under there...hehe..oops.
Freaking upper strut nuts are not moving yet. Worst design EVER! So I'll try to pull the front bumper tonight and cut the front valence out to ease the roll-out of the driveline. If those upper strut nuts don't free up, I'm pulling out the cutting wheel.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Pulled the last bolt holding the drive train in (trans mount) and lowered the subframe down. Resting on the jack right now. Also pulled the fenders off. All this between rain storms. Tomorrow I might try pulling the rear quarter glass and then I'll see if I can get the windshield and gasket out intact. Not much left after that. I'd take pics but it's pouring out. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

While attempting to remove the fuel filter, I twisted the fuel line 360* and snapped it open. 
Now I'm off to a hydraulic shop with a spare bit of said line to find out how to go about making up a new end for it.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Which piece did you break off?
If they can't help you, check with von-klink, his parts`always make me wish I too lived in the high desert.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Which piece did you break off?
If they can't help you, check with von-klink, his parts`always make me wish I too lived in the high desert.









I broke the actual high pressure metal line running to the front of the car. 
You know how the flare on the end of the line holds one side of the fitting captive, then it screws into another fitting?
Well, that assembly was screwed straight onto the fuel filter. In the process of trying to unscrew the captive part, the wrench slipped, I turned the other part... and promptly twisted the metal hard line almost all the way around.. Fuel sprayed out and I got out from under the car far quicker than I ever have before to keep from getting a face full of it.

Seems like a lot of CIS fuel fittings are metric hydraulic stuff, and this shop does equipment hydraulic repairs too. They'll even do brake lines, if you bring them the line you want flared and bent.

_Modified by turbinepowered at 9:18 PM 3-15-2010_


_Modified by turbinepowered at 9:20 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, JBC: Think I could get you to carve a chunk out of the driver's side strut tower for me?
I need the brackets that the later type coolant surge/fill tank affixes to. The 82 apparently uses an NLA fill tank and it used a different type of bracket. There's a riveted together affair on there now, but I'd much rather have the real thing.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Tore the parts car down a bit more. 










Did that thing have carpet in the back? I might be interested in a few other things than just the trans. Let me look at my Q's and see. What stuff are you keeping?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Hey, JBC: Think I could get you to carve a chunk out of the driver's side strut tower for me?
I need the brackets that the later type coolant surge/fill tank affixes to. The 82 apparently uses an NLA fill tank and it used a different type of bracket. There's a riveted together affair on there now, but I'd much rather have the real thing.

I know exactly what you're talking about. My 82 coupe is the same way. I'll take a look at it today or tomorrow and see if I can get a chunk cut out. All I've got for cutting is a sawzall and a 4" grinder (I would so love a plasma cutter...but, you know). I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
I know exactly what you're talking about. My 82 coupe is the same way. I'll take a look at it today or tomorrow and see if I can get a chunk cut out. All I've got for cutting is a sawzall and a 4" grinder (I would so love a plasma cutter...but, you know). I'll see what I can come up with.

I'd greatly appreciate it. I've thought of trying to chisel it off the tower in the Fox, but those towers are just too gorgeous for me to risk hacking them up that way.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I put this in your classifieds thread too, along with an inquiry about some other parts.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Got it off with the grinder and a chisel. Not the prettiest job, but there should be enough meat to weld it back on.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Got it off with the grinder and a chisel. Not the prettiest job, but there should be enough meat to weld it back on.

Rockin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

So...I pulled all the wiring I plan on keeping for myself and others.
Pulled the fuel pump (bushing is so-so...don't know if I trust it for another run).
Tested the fuel sending unit (hooked the car up to 12V and jiggled the wires, my multimeter is MIA, so I'll retest it later).
I also started siphoning gas from the tank. Gas tastes very much bad. That's what I get for thinking I'm talented enough to start the siphon by mouth instead of walking inside for the primer bulb. A teaspoon of gas immediately spit all over the side of the car isn't too bad for you, is it?









Cut the coolant surge tank bracket off with a grinder and chisel (why the heck did they weld it on so well?).
Jacked up the front end to see how much clearance I'll need and if it's possible not to cut the cross member out. I've got one bimetal sawzall blade left and my sawzall is in need of a new guard. I might make it through the cross member with one blade.








At least the weather outlook is good and I can finish this bad boy up before the weekend. Might even get $20 for the scrap shell!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*

Finished tearing down the blue wagon. Nothing left on that car but the rear beam and the rusty doors. I'm glad I figured out the trick to getting the windshield and gasket out. Way easier than I anticipated. Still a PITA, but not so much so. I even got about 8 gallons out of the gas tank. Take that big oil!








I'll have to call the junker tomorrow to get the shell out of here.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I picked up some new brake line to bend and flare, and put in an order for some poly-coated 5/16 line to make a new front-back main fuel line to replace the one I dorked up taking the fuel filter off.
I'll let you guys know how it works out. Hopefully this won't have age hardened, so I can appropriately bubble flare it.
If it works out well I'll post a brand up!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

I found out there's a rotted fuel line under the battery tray in my QSW. Realistically, I think the battery tray should come out, just to make life easier. I'm tempted to just remove it altogether and relocate the battery to the back, but I'll probably just end up wasting hours and hours and getting the fuel line out and back in while tearing my hands up on the battery tray. Damn road salt.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (Row1Rich)*

Cursed at it (well, myself really) for the clutch starting to slip at high revs. I've been beating on this drivetrain in my coupe since it's going bye bye anyway....but since the QSW is still down, it;s my daily and needs a clutch to get me places. Luckily my scooter is up and running...and I seriously do have a scooter. Though it's technically a motorcycle since it's 150cc, but let's just keep that secret from the RMV.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_ the clutch starting to slip at high revs. 


SCCA Rally guys pour a concoction of Coke & Flour through the timing hole to help stop that.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Coke & flour, huh? I'm not sure it's at that stage yet, but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Driver's side front ball joint replaced. I had suspected a wheel bearing was going but once I jacked it up it was obviously the ball joint. Took a bit of convincing to get it to let go but now she drives real nice once again!
Also touched up a few rust spots to keep them from spreading in the usual places:
1--Rear hatch lower corners of the window gasket
2--Rear hatch release button area
3--Passenger side front door lower are just behind the fender
It seems they all rust a bit right in these places. Otherwise, mine is rust free underneath.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (DubbinChris)*

Saw 211112 on the odo


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (eurowner)*

Got over and under the QSW to cut off the bad sections of fuel lines that were right under the battery tray. Yet another reason to relocate the battery, huh? I'll leave this one where it is, but the Coupe is definitely getting a relocation to the rear footwell. I'm gonna sheet in the rear footwell and house the battery and some stereo stuff in the compartments it makes. Then it's a flat floor all through the back. Mwahahahaha!
But I hate these damn fuel lines already. And I'm determined to find some high pressure flexible lines so I don't have to bend in new rigid lines under the battery tray. Heck, there's short sections of it going to the fuel dizzy so there's gotta be some god stuff out there 24 years later.








***Oooops! Forgot the pics!***


















_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 1:03 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I called about an '83 Coupe for sale and am waiting for a call back. I might be joining the B2 community shortly...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_I called about an '83 Coupe for sale and am waiting for a call back. I might be joining the B2 community shortly...









Let me know!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Quantum today? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
Let me know!

I'm preaching the glories of the B2 Gospel to him rather hard, don't worry.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Blam! Hisssssssssssss!!!!!*

Blew the heater hose in the coupe last night right outside autozone. Bypassed the core with some 3/4" hose making a 180 back to the heater valve. I think the kink is holding up the flow. Changed out the thermostat and WP O-ring this morning and she's running hot and pressurized in the upper rad hose. Gotta pull her apart tonight and see what's what. The head gasket is oozing at the back end now too...maybe a little warpage? Seems to be blockage somewhere...gotta figure out the routing of everything and make sure everything is clean and clear.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Vacuum*

I replaced the distributor vacuum advance. The old one had a leak. Now the car runs sooo much better and my idiot light works (not sure if I'm really please about that yet). :sly:

Oh, and set of new tires.


----------



## Alexsevas (Mar 3, 2010)

*bad boy style*

Could you tell me, where did you bye "bad boy" plastic on your hood which is located under the headlights., (if it possible type me link on website - preferably in Europe).


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Performed open heart surgery on the CIS aorta. She doesn't cough and wheeze so bad anymore...:laugh:


----------



## kikartchatez (Aug 23, 2005)

Install a Sticker of the Club.










This is my Corsar CD 1987 (Quantum)










Greetings from Mexico City. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Troubleshot it....finally figured out the ignition switch was causing all the problems. Then I smacked myself in the head for not recognizing it sooner. Swapped in a new one and problems solved.


----------



## ClassiQ_83 (May 13, 2010)

*Thinking*

Today my autotradgic started to slip in 1st and grumble in second, I'm stuffed. i'm leakin trans fluid. quoted transmission rebuild = 1,500 and if he finds that my final drive is out...well then its 27 hundo.

Oh, and I have only 76 thousand!!!! original miles. life is soo sad.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Throw a 4 or 5-speed in it. Any VW Fox, Quantum, or Audi 4000 will fit (I assume it's an 83 with a 4-cylinder, right? Just need all the pedal cluster and all too and the tranny mount from the driver rear subframe connection. 


ClassiQ_83 said:


> Today my autotradgic started to slip in 1st and grumble in second, I'm stuffed. i'm leakin trans fluid. quoted transmission rebuild = 1,500 and if he finds that my final drive is out...well then its 27 hundo.
> 
> Oh, and I have only 76 thousand!!!! original miles. life is soo sad.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I put in a new thermostat and fan switch in the QSW and played around with it a bit more. I have her running OK now but she'll eventually need new brake lines bent in and she definitely needs an alignment and some strut mounts. I'll be taking her to work tomorrow for the first time ever. Fingers crossed!:sly:

Oh yeah, I also set the shifter alignment so that I have 1st and 2nd. The shop that screwed up the clutch job screwed that up too. If I hadn't had my shoulder surgery last year they would never have had the chance to touch it...:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## ClassiQ_83 (May 13, 2010)

*Lump Sum*

This is over two weeks, 
Fabricated new trim, Replaced Emblem, Shoe polished bumpers, Copper plated wheel emblems.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

crushed one today.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Boo!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> Boo!



:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

OK, so yesterday I replaced yet another hose on the Coupe (pump to hard cooling pipe) after it split and gave up the coolant all over the road. I thought I might have killed it as I did drive it a bit to get it home. I'm swapping the engine anyway, but after replacing the hose and doing an oil change with castrol syntec, it runs like a champ again....I cannot kill this engine! 
I then tackled the running hot problem on the QSW and the fan was the culprit. Very strange as there is nothing outwardly wrong with the fan. I always see the bearings fail in these fans and they end up locking up. This one turns freely and makes no noise whatsoever, but 12V to it just sparks. No worries, finally found a use for a brand new German made fan I picked up a while back. Makes almost no noise when it's running. Nice. Now I'm waiting for her to cool down to do an oil change with Mobil 1. Might check if a different coolant temp sensor (the thermo time one) will help the cold start. She has a fresh tank of 93 in her now with a dollop of Lucas injector wonder oil.
Next on the list is the timing belt and water pump and probably the oil seals just in case. Then I need to get her new shoes...a set of RML 15" Snowflakes should be in order. They offered me a deal to throw them on the car for the shows.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> I thought I might have killed it as I did drive it a bit to get it home. ....I cannot kill this engine!


 Heehee 1.7l are bullet proof!:beer:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

eurowner said:


> Heehee 1.7l are bullet proof!:beer:


I am definitely on board with that statement. She runs like nothing ever happened now, even though the engine slap was loud enough to drown out the exhaust noise when she was overheated....
Not going to try again, but it was cool.


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

*gas*

i filled the gas tank


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

i broke the door handle,,my cars falling apart:laugh:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I towed my new coupe back from Waterfest to Cape Cod. Much nicer than I expected. It's gonna be a nice one and it's gonna be for sale......


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> a set of RML 15" Snowflakes should be in order. They offered me a deal to throw them on the car for the shows.


 I've got a set of those....they do look nice on a QSW.


----------



## Heckleberry (Jul 15, 2010)

Checked out a QSW yesterday... It was running but needed all sorts of "this and that" repair. Broken door locks, broken a/c fan, leaky radiator and oil pan, holes in the floor, body damage galore... I could go on. 

You guys got room for a token noob that's gonna ask all sortsa dumb questions? I have big aspirations for this car to be an off road beast but the mechanical skill set is definitely lacking.  

Any words of wisdom are much welcome and appreciated :beer:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Heckleberry said:


> Checked out a QSW yesterday... It was running but needed all sorts of "this and that" repair. Broken door locks, broken a/c fan, leaky radiator and oil pan, holes in the floor, body damage galore... I could go on.
> 
> You guys got room for a token noob that's gonna ask all sortsa dumb questions? I have big aspirations for this car to be an off road beast but the mechanical skill set is definitely lacking.
> 
> Any words of wisdom are much welcome and appreciated :beer:


 Check out syncronized on yahoo groups. It's the best place to get specific QSW info. 
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/syncronized/messages?o=1


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Bought an '87 QSW with 326k on it and then drove it 1200 miles across the Desert Southwest in 100 degree heat to get it home. No qualms whatsoever! Extremely pleased with my purchase! Yahoo!!!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

jeroland said:


> Bought an '87 QSW with 326k on it and then drove it 1200 miles across the Desert Southwest in 100 degree heat to get it home. No qualms whatsoever! Extremely pleased with my purchase! Yahoo!!!


You bought Tildens car right? Enjoy it, we missed it this weekend at our GTG.

From a previous trip


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Yup, I am the one who bought the OG ALLRD from Tilden... It's such an awesome car and I am proud to own it. He did a really good job keeping it running the way it should and giving it some extra character. Sorry about your get together... You guys are welcome to come hit some trails with me if you're ever in Colorado...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

jeroland said:


> Yup, I am the one who bought the OG ALLRD from Tilden... It's such an awesome car and I am proud to own it. He did a really good job keeping it running the way it should and giving it some extra character. Sorry about your get together... You guys are welcome to come hit some trails with me if you're ever in Colorado...


Hey, I may take you up on that sometime! :laugh:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

took second in a limbo contest behind a fox wagon. we were both around 45", the third place car was an airbagged mkiv at 47".


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

(yesterday) Pulled the headlight/turns/grill/trim out of the new Coupe and boxed them up for their trip to Germany with the other 2 sets and extra parts. Gotta find a set of later model lights to throw in there. Drove the other coupe to work today and gotta figure out the clutch issues with the QSW to make it a daily...hat damn shop really screwed it up.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

mr sarcastic said:


> took second in a limbo contest behind a fox wagon. we were both around 45", the third place car was an airbagged mkiv at 47".


 haha YES. I thought you were going to win man! so we decided to rip the roof rails off the Fox haha. still havent fixed them yet. super good weekend man, hopefully we can cruise soon! I love that Quantum so much haha 


Ive always wanted a Quantum wagon... soooo bad. it's definitely my next car. 
there's my input on the Quantum forum, I know the Fox guys don't belong in here haha


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

maderabmx said:


> Ive always wanted a Quantum wagon... soooo bad. it's definitely my next car.


 Well, you could have a Quantum coupe, just like Phil....my 2nd one is up for sale! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4962376-FS-1982-Quantum-Coupe-in-MA


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

dude honestly, I had never even seen Quantum coupe in person before I saw Phils haha. I couldnt bite his style! but those things are soooo sick!


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

my ignition switch crapped out,,so i hot wired it,,saved 25 bucks and repair time..:screwy:


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Row1Rich said:


> You bought Tildens car right? Enjoy it, we missed it this weekend at our GTG.
> 
> From a previous trip





The blue one right?

Could you please give some information on the suspension set up? Especially the mk3 stuff in the rear?

Which springs were used exactly? What shocks? and what modifications were made to both?

I want to lift my QSW a couple inches and I really would like to do it this way instead of with spacers. Thanks!!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

4doorhoor said:


> The blue one right?
> 
> Could you please give some information on the suspension set up? Especially the mk3 stuff in the rear?
> 
> ...


That's my car in the middle, the gold one. The rears are Bilstein shocks with the adjustable height spring perch and Neuspeed sport springs. Warning: it's very stiff!


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info. You mean mk3 bilsteins and neuspeed springs right? Do they just bolt right up?




I saw the previous owner of the blue car briefly post up his set up in the for sale thread. I was looking for info on that set up.


Info on yours, or any other is greatly appreciated as well however.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Please?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

4doorhoor said:


> Thanks for the info. You mean mk3 bilsteins and neuspeed springs right? Do they just bolt right up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, the MK3 stuff just bolts up.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Row1Rich said:


> Yup, the MK3 stuff just bolts up.



Awesome, really good to know. What'd you do in the front? I was planning on using audi 90 springs up there.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

4doorhoor said:


> Awesome, really good to know. What'd you do in the front? I was planning on using audi 90 springs up there.


To avoid losing wheel travel, we lengthened the front strut housings 2", used the stock springs with HD shocks from Bilstein. Also spaced the front subframe 1".


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Chased down all the electrical gremlins in the new coupe and she runs as new again. Ready to have some routine maintenance and maybe some bodywork before the auction block!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Full steam ahead on the 2.0T FSI swap! I can't sit around planning and waiting anymore. I went ahead and dropped the subframe/drivetrain today. My plan is to lift the front end of the car up and roll the drivetrain out from underneath. Done it once before and it's a bit of a PITA getting the strut assemblies clear, but I can do it. Tomorrow I finish pulling wiring out and finish stripping out the interior. There's only the door cards, seats, front carpet and dash left anyway. Then strip off the body trim and remove the glass (oh so carefully!!!) and I guess it will be ready for stripping and painting...Yikes.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Washed it and filled to the top with fuel. :beer:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yesterday: 
Installed a fresh new front suspension in the 'new' 82 Coupe. 

Today: 
Bled the front brakes in the 'new' Coupe. 
Replaced the plugs, wires, cap, & rotor in the QSW. 

Disassembled the engine/tranny from the 'old' coupe after taking a bunch of measurements to compare to the FSI/CVT swap. 

We'll see what's next...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Sunday: installed brand new Bilstein HD rear shocks in the little blue coupe. Also relayed the starter, but it looks like I'll be installing a new one as it didn't fix it. Easy enough. Gonna do a timing belt and seals/gaskets maybe next weekend.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> Full steam ahead on the 2.0T FSI swap!


You're a crazy dude. I can't wait to see this!!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm trying to get 034 in on this...I'll be buying parts from them anyway....


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought ANOTHER one. 87 5-cyl wagon autotragik. Low miles and NO rust...MA shore and literally no rust. Thank you elderly owners with garages! I'm going to fix it up and sell it off. I didn't want it to get scrapped. Needs some brake work and an interior cleaning. Pics when I pick it up next week.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> I bought ANOTHER one. 87 5-cyl wagon autotragik. Low miles and NO rust...MA shore and literally no rust. Thank you elderly owners with garages! I'm going to fix it up and sell it off. I didn't want it to get scrapped. Needs some brake work and an interior cleaning. Pics when I pick it up next week.


 Good man! :beer: 

umpkin:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I found the pics the guy sent me:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Removed the extremely near-mint original door cards form the QSW and swapped in the blacked-out leather cards. Looks killer. Glad the guy backed out on the deal for them.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

those look really good!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

4doorhoor said:


> those look really good!


Agreed!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm thinking I'll dye the seats black along with the headliner and really black it out. I do have the front MK3 Trek heated seats that I'm planning on fitting in there and they're already black also...It's going to be my daily so I guess I'll make it just how I like it, rather than worry about keeping it stock. Plus a warm butt in the Cape Cod winter would be nice.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Put new rotors and pads up front on the QSW. Bedded them in on the road by my house and they're nice. Mintex red box with some German rotors, nothing special there. Bleeder screws actually turned no problem...amazing.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Bought some engine swap parts for the silver Coupe...what have I done?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> I bought ANOTHER one. 87 5-cyl wagon autotragik. Low miles and NO rust...MA shore and literally no rust. Thank you elderly owners with garages! I'm going to fix it up and sell it off. I didn't want it to get scrapped. Needs some brake work and an interior cleaning. Pics when I pick it up next week.


only downside with those elderly owners with garages is, The cars are always autotragics UUGH


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Winterized the Q today with some 10w-30, a top-off on the antifreeze, and installed the ski racks. Also installed some studded snows on some steel rims I got for $200. The rims were pretty rusty but I cleaned them up and painted them black and they look great! Just in time for a romp in some pow after the first big snow storm of the season... I can't believe how well she performed. The snow was over a foot deep in spots! Check out my pics...


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)




----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## brianripp (Mar 23, 2009)

Today I missed my Quantum. And, the above Quanto' is SICK!!!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Bought an 83 TD sedan...most likely gonna be a parts car, but we'll see...It's solid but needs some stuff.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

brianripp said:


> Today I missed my Quantum. And, the above Quanto' is SICK!!!


Great to see that car doing what it was built for.


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> Great to see that car doing what it was built for.


You know it man! This truly, whether you knew or not at the time when you built it, is what this car was built for. The conditions that day were perfect... 8 to 12" of fresh pow on top of crust and frozen dirt that gave me just enough traction to rally... rear locker engaged the whole time! Didn't get stuck once. Went back up the next day with my gf and broke trail a ways further up the road passed where the last person had only been up on a 4-wheeler. So much fun! QSWs RULE! Love this car... hope it runs forever.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Got some sweet old school love for it!








Vintage dealer promo plate.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Towed the new TD sedan back from NH with my buddy's TDI big turbo Jetta. Awesome.


----------



## oldsquirrel (Dec 19, 2010)

*82 quantum*

Hi I have been trying to find the fuel injection return check valve. Anybody know where it is? Thanks


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Finally I can contribute to this thread: My QSW has been neglected for two years now, the engine is out and I have another to install but I wanted to take care of the rust in the engine bay.

Unfortunately it would take forever to get the job done correctly and I don't have that kind of time on my hands these days (too many things!!!). So I sanded the rust tonight and got it ready to paint tomorrow with some rust encapsulator from eastwood. If I can just stop the rust from spreading and get the new engine in soon I'll be a happy man. I went whole hog on my scirocco engine bay and it took a loooong time.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Been working like crazy and haven't had any time to put the quantum on the lift. So I did some clean up on the new motor. Slow progress but it's gettin there.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I cut one apart the other day...Just gotta haul it off to the scrapper now. After I get the other shell that's currently on the trailer to the scrapper first...:banghead:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

hey pete, still got that blue hood kickin around?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

mr sarcastic said:


> hey pete, still got that blue hood kickin around?


Of course I do! You know I can't throw away Quantum parts! You going to go to Dustoff on the 17th?


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

ya, i'll be there. do you have room to bring it with you?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

If you have room to bring it to NH with you, I think I can do it. Let me check this weekend if it'll work. I'm not sure I want to strap it to the roof rack as it may warp form the wind...


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

we can figure something out. let me know....


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

So I didnt do it today, but over the last couple weeks:

Started rusty and tan in color
Sanded it down
Painted it flat black in bed liner
Heat gun melted the flares to re-black
Dropped it about 2inchs
Threw on some snowflakes
Smoked the front corners
Partially smoked the tails
Little tune up- plugs/wires

And back on the road as a daily... tint coming next week.:beer:


----------



## ClassiQ_83 (May 13, 2010)

ugh that matte is filthy. I want to see what it looks like in partial rain looks perfect on snowflakes.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

when i painted my mk3 bedliner a few years back, i used to armor-all it everyother week or so. it made the finish textured yet kinda shiny.


----------



## dan-one (Jun 6, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Gave her the first bath in about 6 months. Then heat gunned all the trim. It worked reeeeeally good. Best method for sure. **** back2black, dye, or paint.

What do you think?


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Very nice! Looking damned hot! :thumbup:


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

In one week i put together all parts in to my Q because i had weeding, so of course i want drive with my Q 

ENJOY ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuDYqRJ9M6E


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Wow is that the original interior? It looks great, and lovely colour!


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

mr sarcastic said:


> when i painted my mk3 bedliner a few years back, i used to armor-all it everyother week or so. it made the finish textured yet kinda shiny.


Interesting prospect... Any bad side affects to doing so?


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

it kinda sucked when you just applied the armor-all and then got caught in a rain storm. it would splash the armor-all on to your windshield and it would leave a film.


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

QW got some head over the weekend. I did some mild port clean up, milled .075" of the deck of the head, 7mm valves out of an ABA, naturally a valve job, and a TT 272 bump stick.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Showoff.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Complete front suspension Obviously not in order here, I'll do a write-up soon):








































































And here's the difference in the 024 mounts versus stock crappy collapsed ones:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Cut and painted my steel front bumper, replaced the gauge cluster bulbs (can now see how slow I'm going in the dark), swapped the donut wheel in the front to the correct wheel&tire combo, new steering wheel, put front turn signals on, juiced up the battery and fired her up for the first time in 6 months. 
Going camping next weekend, need to vacuum and give her a quick wash.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

After taking the car for a test drive, I decided to replace the brake pads all round. Unfortunately, the carrier pins in the rear calipers were seized up, hense the problem with no rear brakes. 1 hr job turned into 4 hrs of torment.
Still pleased with the progress.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

What do you think? A nice clean set of snowflakes or these?


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

I vote snowflakes.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm thinking so also. So I should be getting new tires mounted up on them this week and an alignment will go with them, so I'll update when it's done. And I did no maintenance to the QSW today, but I did drive it down the cape and back to pick up some Yakima towers for my other car.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Row1Rich said:


> After taking the car for a test drive, I decided to replace the brake pads all round. Unfortunately, the carrier pins in the rear calipers were seized up, hense the problem with no rear brakes. 1 hr job turned into 4 hrs of torment.
> Still pleased with the progress.


 Ended up taking my other QSW on my camping trip, still waiting to do the master cylinder which gave out when I bled the brakes. I've never seen fizzed brake fluid before, but that was what was coming through when I was bleeding them. 

Yesterday I got the front and rear windscreen washers working on the red Quantum :thumbup:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

034 is now selling a braided steel clutch line for the QSW (among other models). Definitely worth the money. 
http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...-hose-audi-vintage-small-chassis-p-21885.html 

and while you're at it: 
http://www.034motorsport.com/chassis-components-audi-40008090urq-urquattro-firewall-brace-p-76.html


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Finally got a chance to repaint the front rusty spots with Rust Encapsulator from Eastwood. Going to hit it with a second coat, then topcoat with Rustoleum red, then maybe some rubberized undercoating.

Then I have to clean the trans and reinstall the engine.


----------



## Max Thrust (May 22, 2008)

snowflakes


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I stuck them on there to check and I'm going with the Votex 4-spokes. Just wait...you'll like them.


----------



## Max Thrust (May 22, 2008)

my odo turned 21112 in front of the Jamestown Mercantile. Too bad the lifters won't shut up.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

I am in the process of putting a 85 Quantum Wagon back on the road and doing a 5spd swap.. Its been a nice learning experience. Car been sitting since 99 with 140k on the clock. Body in great shape and interior as well. This isnt the first car i done a swap in and let me tell you. this one is pushing me pretty good.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

You already have the swap parts? I've got an extra 5-speed shifter if you need it. Honestly, I'd like to see someone throw in a Fox 4-speed. Great transmission.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> You already have the swap parts? I've got an extra 5-speed shifter if you need it. Honestly, I'd like to see someone throw in a Fox 4-speed. Great transmission.


Well i have a shifter from a donor fox i got for the tranny and few other parts and also have a couple of other shifters from a Quantum sedan 5cyl car. I may hit you up incase these dont work right. Right now i am fighting the whole pedal cluster portion. I have the right clutch/brake pedal cluster, but the gas pedal is hitting the brake pedal. and i have to redo the mounts for the shifter and hole for the shifter rod as the automatic's are way different.. I am going to look at a TD Quantum wagon tomorrow to check out the pedals and may even come home with it..


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

well got the whole pedal thing figured out by bending the brake and clutch a little. Now onto the gas pedal.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Put on another coat of rust encapsulator, then two coats of rustoleum red. Looks good so far!!

Also, installed a new clutch and bought some engine primer, paint and clear coat....

The pan is alum and the valve cover is in good shape, (I have another powder coated vc if I need it) so I will just be painting the block. I need to hit it with a wire brush on a drill before I paint though, that's next..


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

bimrpwr said:


> I am in the process of putting a 85 Quantum Wagon back on the road and doing a 5spd swap.. Its been a nice learning experience. Car been sitting since 99 with 140k on the clock. Body in great shape and interior as well. This isnt the first car i done a swap in and let me tell you. this one is pushing me pretty good.


 Hey if you might be able to do a write up on the swap. I have been debating on doing the swap on my 87. I have just been real hesitant. If you did the write up it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

sttngboy said:


> Hey if you might be able to do a write up on the swap. I have been debating on doing the swap on my 87. I have just been real hesitant. If you did the write up it would be greatly appreciated.


 Really there isn't much to it. Get your self a car that was a manual that is smashed up. Basically a Audi 4000, Fox or another Quantum so you can use the tranny and tranny mount. The cluster will take some work to make it fit as the body pans on the automatics are smaller then manual's. So with this you will have to bend the clutch, brake and gas pedal some and even pound in some of the center hump. You will need the throttle body from one of those cars as well cause the throttle cable is different and there are some other things you will need to convert like the power neutral switch will be gone from the automatic and you will have to put a jumper wire in place of it.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Found an 87 QSW in a nearby junk yard. Had some fun grabbing stuff off of it. Scored a perfect cargo cover and some decent examples of the impossible to find radiator shrouds.

The car is at the picknpull on 111th and foster for those of you in the Portland area. It is still fairly complete. All uncracked headlights etc...

Also I have my other cargo cover in good condition if anyone wants that.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yesterday I spent a couple hours freeing up the frozen pass rear door latch. Had to break the old handle apart (not easy to do if you're trying not to hurt the sheet metal). Finally got it and installed a spare handle. Works great, but I need to replace the door lock knob linkage attachment thingy...

Today I decided to finally install the power antenna from the other Q I parted. Figured it would be easy. That's a negative. Had to pull the dash plastics and the cluster to get at everything. Now I wish I'd done something else...like a fuba or a straight manual one. Anyway, it's all back together. and working. Once that was done, I figured I'd fix the no reverse lights. Holy PITA it is to get at tat damn thing. It was just the connectors had come loose when I had it on the lift trying to fix the diff lock actuator...forget to reattach it. Next time I'll throw it back on the lift. Anyway, finally got it. Also a week ago, I put the new Borbets on it. Looks good. Pics soon.


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

today i did both lower control arms left and right,installed use sway bar,installed pickup coil,for the hotstart problem,head gasket water pump all coolant hoses.front and rear shockes.stut bumpers.plug wires.tie rodsboth axles.i got the car for 100 buck got 3000 invested and it still rides like a tank:screwy:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Seriously contemplating selling both my Quantum coupe and my sedan. :facepalm: I need to get some serious motivation soon.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

how did you achieve those 2"???
:thumbup:

with my paint job looking like it is, rattle-canning it sounds pretty good. nice work.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

applen said:


> how did you achieve those 2"???
> :thumbup:
> 
> with my paint job looking like it is, rattle-canning it sounds pretty good. nice work.


??


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

*i was replying to this post:*

these 2"/rattle can.



TheWolfsburg said:


> So I didnt do it today, but over the last couple weeks:
> 
> Started rusty and tan in color
> Sanded it down
> ...


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Chop them springs son!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

4doorhoor said:


> Gave her the first bath in about 6 months. Then heat gunned all the trim. It worked reeeeeally good. Best method for sure. **** back2black, dye, or paint.
> 
> What do you think?


Interested in the trim refresh method you used. Did you remove them from the car first?


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Row1Rich said:


> Interested in the trim refresh method you used. Did you remove them from the car first?


No. I left them on the car. I just ran a heat gun over all the plastic until it turned black.

It is fading again now, 5 months later.


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

i made that one year ago. 


and today still the same black colour ! great method.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

*powder plow*

got snows mounted this week and used the qsw as a (xc) ski lift:snowcool::


----------



## WaugDog (Apr 28, 2005)

_el_*QUANTUM*_ino_


----------



## WaugDog (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Managed to knock it off a set of jack stands. Fortunately it was all in slow motion and landed mostly in mud. Although in the process I managed to pin my floor jack under it all and possibly puncturing the fuel tank. FML. In the meantime....a friend and I have brainstormed a new project for it. Lets just say it's going to require custom motor mounts to be made.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Let me know if you killed your tank...I have a spare around here somewhere. I think I still have some other parts around that I promised you.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

You have one for a QSW? Not sure if they are all the same across the Quantum line. Any idea on this one? Anyway I'm not too rushed on the other stuff. Looks like we're both pretty slow about projects..haha


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yup, pulled it from the 87 parts QSW. Not gonna use it so let me know if you need it.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> Yup, pulled it from the 87 parts QSW. Not gonna use it so let me know if you need it.


Well there is a good chance I punctured it, but even if I didn't I'd like to have an extra tank for my upcoming plans for the QSW. Let start talking $$ and shipping and what not.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Same deal, just pay the shipping. I'll see about getting stuff together this weekend. I've got to get 2 international packages together soon too. Skopek and Eurojettanut are already waiting very patiently for me....


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yesterday I installed a brand new blower motor. Went fine but this aftermarket POS only blows about half as much air as the OEM fan. Guess I'll be looking for a real one soon enough....at least it's quiet and doesn't send smoke through the vents.
Ahhh...might have gotten the non-AC version...anyone know if that's a less powerful fan? Can't seem to find anyone selling the AC version so I may have to call one of my contacts...:wave:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

We replicated some vintage stripes I found online, and made a new set using white vinyl










That's like 10hp per stripe right there!:laugh:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Some idiot pulled out in front of me and I avoided him and took out the curb and front passenger wheel/suspension. Cop wouldn't write a report because he didn't witness it?! And the guy was there admitting fault in front of the cop. I hate people. Hoping the subframe/body aren't screwed up. Should have just hit the guy....then I'd be fine as far as the report/insurance goes.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

that sucks!:thumbdown:

no body damage tho. :thumbup: subframe bent at all? i'm guessing that A-arm isn't looking so good...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't know yet how bad it is. Steering rack didn't seem right and obviously control arm, tie rod, and other stuff is f'ed. Body damage limited to the fender where the wheel is jammed into it. It started raining and being crappy and I was late for work and everything sucked so I have yet to get under it. Dropped it at the shop and letting them fix it. If it was my fault I'd fix it myself, but the other guy will end up paying for it (eventually) so I'll let someone else get dirty.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

applen said:


> how did you achieve those 2"???
> :thumbup:
> 
> with my paint job looking like it is, rattle-canning it sounds pretty good. nice work.


2" achieved with them old school spring clamps, compresing three coils... nearly like chopping, except totally reversable  just incase:thumbup:


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

i got bored and swapped in a 10vt that was just layin around... entire swap costed me $30 for coolant and oil


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Awesome! Into what exactly? Post some pics if you can.


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

this  :beer: :thumbup:

















































sad thou its got a little nasty


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks douchebag who pulled out in front of me last month.


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad all the damage was focused at the control arm. Now as far as the wheel goes, it'll buff right out. But seriously if your rim guy can't fix it dennis' guy could def take care of it. He fixed a wheel that the lip was non existent.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Took two of my Passats on a holiday, we were with 7 and lots of ski's & boards!

1.6 Diesel climbing 









Parking before snow...









And after!









Ready to roll again!









drove 2200km (1375miles), no problems!


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

That's awesome Zollie!


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

littlewhitebeast said:


>


 I love this wheel 
What is name ? or link


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Does anyone have any Quantum Doors*

I'm failing at welding in new corners on my '85 Quantum Wagon, does anyone have any suggestions or donor doors? (I need to fix this for PA State Inspection... for better or worse) 

I have the wire feed mig welder w/ flux core wire-speed 25 voltage 1 (lowest setting) I was also messing around w/ a stitch welder on an arc welder. 

My last attempt to put a final patch in there I had the patch metal on top of the door and tacking it in, the heat kept warping the metal back and off, I'm thinking I might have to lap weld the patch metal on pulling the patch out from the inside, so the door's on top.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Just bondo the f out of it and paint it up. They won't know the difference!


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

*86 Syncro*

I took possesion of title to my new to me 1986 syncro. 
Silver, Grey and black cloth interior, manual windows and mirrors. 
The good...nearly new Bently came with car 
The bad ....Glove box is a mouse condo 
Despite the mouseyness I would put the interior at a solid 8 outa 10 perhaps a 9 
Exterior overall is quite good not a speck of rust on this car and several minor dings on drivers side fender both doors at same level, same event ? 
Missing the cross bars for rack 
Car was pulled into the barn it is sitting in 2 years ago to change water pump. Gentleman who owns car was having someone else do water pump. It never got finished. 
New water pump is on now and new timeing belt to follow soon. Did a complete inspection of all vacume lines and electrical connections. found crack in the vacume line for steering and a connector off under that drip pan below windshield. 4 prong round? at speedo cable module? anyone know if there is a rational as to why one would pull that connector? 
Anyways I am dang pleased with this car will be reading Bently for a few days before I return to finish it and with luck drive it outa that barn.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I bought another one. Cleaner than my daily. Only needs a few things. 

















Also, this one is another non-cargo cover model. Weird. And only 104k and virtually no rust.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice  I was hoping to end up with a red one but Im happy with what I found. 
Congrats JBC


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

There's a good chance I'll be selling the red and silver one or at least give it to my sister and keep my Scirocco for a while.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Reinstalled repaired radiator, then determined that I needed a new thermostat $ 

Pads and rotors arrived, those are next, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Fixed the center diff lock (was missing the connecting piece for the servo.)
Patched a crack in the rear servo. Center lock works... reluctantly. Rear, still doesn't work. Need to start picking thru the vacuum system.

Fixed dead LF speaker (yay! Stereo sound!) Found out why the radio has no reception: antenna cable lacks an end.  
A piece of wire stuck into the antenna jack, and I have FM again.  
Found out that there are rear speakers; but they seem to lack wires....

Found some mystery corrosion on the lock pump. Cleaned that up, check locks; working! Yays!
Then, I got home. And, it failed to lock again. :banghead: 

Replaced the valve stem on the RF wheel. After kicking myself for not replacing it Monday, when I had the tire off to clean up the corroded wheel. :facepalm:


Still trying to come up with a name for it. These things take time, ya know?


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Plugs/plug wires, cap, rotor.


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

*TLC*









Last year at Summit at Snoqualmie respresenting Washington









mmhmm


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

*Dublove*

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/7990/imag0015t.jpg

http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/7236/imag0011j.jpg


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Ordered parts!
- 1-piece speedo cable (because broken)
- thermostat (because started acting stupid last weekend)
(AutohausAZ)
- various dash bulbs 
(Auburn VW) 

And, found out a few disappointing things from Zeb at Auburn, too....  
NLA are the diff lock servos (my rear is cracked; not sure how well the epoxy job is sealing); the pull rod for the parking brake handle (this sucks - mine is rotted off!); and the ball socket for the shifter linkage.
That one, I'm not worried about - 034 Motorsport has repro ball sockets available, for $15. 
The brake pull rod, though... unless someone has a non-rusted one they want to sell me, I may have to, ah, rebuild mine. I has teh skillz....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I has parking brake!  
Found an easy way to fix my corroded-off pull rod: a coupling nut! Attached a length of M6 threaded rod to the pull rod with it, installed the new (provided w/ car) brake cables, adjust. Profit! 

Fixed two of its vacuum leaks:
Installed a couple of o-rings on the oil dipstick (because, well, it's a bit loose in the tube), and replaced that short hose that connects the crankcase breather pipe to the block. 
Replaced spark plugs (installed NGK BP6ETs), and... it idles a _lot_ better; throttle response is better, and that gawdawful off-idle buck-n-surge it had is quite improved.
Still need to fix more vac leaks (there be a lot of hose that still needs new); but, it's an improvement. 


Oh, a question to all:
because I again found myself setting the car back on the ground, and annoyed at the cut front springs....
Anyone have a pair of stock QSW front springs they want to get rid of?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It got some more love today:
- Pulled the cluster, and replaced:
-- speedo cable
-- cluster backlight bulbs.
Yays! I have a speedo again! And, a fully-lit cluster!  
While it was out, looked at the tach-inop problem. I have a tach signal at the cluster, and there aren't any breaks in the cluster's flex circuit. Looks like the tach's dead.  

Cleaned up the switch on the parking brake handle. And, I have a working warning lamp, to go with the working parking brake.  

Took a little more of a look at the door locks - it would help, you know, if I could mechanially lock the LF door these days.... :| 
Need to pull the door apart sometime....

Mostly-assed the cargo-bay trim and cargo cover rail back into place (right side.) And, rail now mounted, I installed the cargo cover.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I've been busy! 

Yesterday (Saturday), tore apart the LF door. Latch went in the parts washer, then properly greased (Wurth Tru Glide FTW!), and... yays! I can lock the LF door again!  
It feels so nice, it makes me want to pull the other three door locks from it (and, the 'rocco's locks, too), and give them the same treatment.
And, central locking worked - for all of 5 minutes. Get home... car won't lock. Re-diagnose, and.. yep. Lock pump is quite frakked (I've been worried about the corrosion on the board.) 

And, some parts ordered (when I ordered a few things for the 'rocco):
- belts
- oil pressure switches
- rear wiper blade
- a genuine VW(!) key blank


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

I got to get mine back on the road, so we can have a few in Washington running around :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Parts wandered in this week.  

Monday evening: 
Replaced valve cover gasket. 

Done Thursday evening: 
- oil pressure switches; degrease engine (again) 
- replace all of the small vacuum hoses in the bay, and the check valves 
- tweak ignition timing 
It's a completely different car to drive now. It idles nice (once warmed a bit), throttle response is great, the tip-in buck-n-surge that so abused the driveline (and my neck) is _gone_, and _dayum _does that engine pull now.  

Today, it was treated to a thorough window cleaning, vacuum out, and interior wipedown (all were badly needed.) 
Sealed the gap between front speakers & the door pockets. Yays! The 4x6's produce something resembling bass! 
Needs a bath, and I want to clay/polish/wax it.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Left the lights on all day and killed the battery. It's on the charger now with a crappy spare running her in the meantime.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

Summer mode!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Cleaned it out an vacuumed it yesterday. Washed it 2 days ago. Needs some cosmetics and some rust repair, but she's looking good and will soon enough have a new heart. 10VT eventually.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Has nobody seriously done anything in the last month?  

Me today: 
- New lift struts on the tailgate. 
- Replace LF ball joint. 
- Flush out nasty coolant, and install new thermostat. 

Hopefully, the last item solves her funky almost-overheats-on-freeway issue...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

May bump.

Well, it still has the almost-overheat on the freeway issue. Looking closer at the car, I don't quite believe the PPO's claim of "new TB & water pump" (the pump looks almost as old as the engine... :screwy: )

Done today:
- put the "new" instrument cluster (but, with my existing speedo) in the car. I has tach!
- ran a new alternator exciter wire, from the terminal by the battery, to the alternator. And, I has working charge lamp.  

And, there's a MkIII front wiper motor sitting in a box, waiting to be adapted into the car.
And, I still need to pull the cat, to replace the O2 sensor ('tis quite stuck....) 
The rest of the list... it'll get done. Eventually.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

(other things done over the last two weeks....)
- So, the MkIII motor didn't work out so well - blows the wiper fuse when it parks. :|
Apart came the original motor. Clean out the nasty, dried-up grease from the contact plate & worm gear. Regrease & assemble. Bam! Wipers work on both Lo & Hi speeds. And, they park, too!  
- Found the wires for the rear speakers (they were, ah, lost in the dash.) Hooked those up to the radio. Unsurprisingly, the rear speakers are blown. :laugh: 
- Replaced the bulb for the HVAC control panel (damn, that was a pain in the ass!) 

Last week:
- Got me a "290" chime relay, and installed it. Goodbye, Mexican hat dance chime. And, hello, lights-on warning! (Seatbelt warning not functional. Need to look at that, still.) 
- Tore the sunroof apart. Clean & grease the moving parts. Strategically apply some felt pads to the headliner panel (to make up for the, ah, lack of cloth on it.) Sunroof tilts _and_ slides now - and, is rattle-free.  
- Fixed the floppy gas pedal. Someone installed one of the bushings backwards... :screwy: 
- Finally pulled the cat & replaced the O2 sensor. Finally, it runs *right.* 

And, I've now (finally!) hit the 50% point on its Things Broken list. Yay!


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Cuppie you are a manimal! 
Sooner or later you will shame us all into working on our quantums too


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

What can I say? I hate broken isht. Especially stupid, piddly little broken isht (which was a _lot_ of my list.) 
I don't think I've spent even $150 on parts for it yet (and, I bought it in February) - a _lot_ of my Things Broken were actual _repairable_ things.  

Someone I work with (my shop foreman, actually) asked me a while ago "why you and old VWs?" (I'm a BMW tech, BTW.) My answer:
"because they're simple; they're Legos; parts are reasonably cheap; and, half of the time, you can actually _repair_ something that doesn't work right."


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Very little done recently. Swapped new 15" Borbets on the red and silver QSW for now with old but good tread Dunlops. Swapped in a functional ISV this morning after the old one crapped out on the way to work (I had an extra one in the back seat...score!). I need to get after the rear brakes and then get the rust on the doors taken care of (finally). Been neglecting her but I have been working a lot and stripping an Audi 200 Turbo Quattro...and yes, driveline is going in the QSW. I need to go pick up a package form the post office and find out why they wouldn't ship it to Poland...about three weeks after I paid them to do so. Then finally get Thomas' package out to him in Germany (with added parts for being a lazy American arse...). So I will be busy but I have to also find time to work on the Quantum Coupe project and I'm moving this week, so there.
More to come.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

New vacuum pod, white/black, for the diff lock system which works perfectly now. New rear pads & rotors. New Kuhmo AST 205-50-15 on $80/set off CL Borbet RH with new hub centric rings and black tapered seat bolts. Newer Santana lights that are not pitted nor have dull reflectors. :beer:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

eurowner said:


> Borbet RH...and black tapered seat bolts. Newer Santana lights that are not pitted nor have dull reflectors. :beer:


 Pics or it didn't happen. 
I wanna see the 15s!
I put Borbet CBs on mine...pics soon.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> Very little done recently. Swapped new 15" Borbets on the red and silver QSW for now with old but good tread Dunlops. Swapped in a functional ISV this morning after the old one crapped out on the way to work (I had an extra one in the back seat...score!). I need to get after the rear brakes and then get the rust on the doors taken care of (finally). Been neglecting her but I have been working a lot and stripping an Audi 200 Turbo Quattro...and yes, driveline is going in the QSW. I need to go pick up a package form the post office and find out why they wouldn't ship it to Poland...about three weeks after I paid them to do so. Then finally get Thomas' package out to him in Germany (with added parts for being a lazy American arse...). So I will be busy but I have to also find time to work on the Quantum Coupe project and I'm moving this week, so there.
> More to come.


What are you doing shipping stuff overseas? They need to be shipping stuff in this direction...lol


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

I am getting ready to pull my engine and tranny. Bearing going out on engine so i am rebuilding a spare Fox engine and tranny to put it. Maybe even with a bigger cam..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oil change today. 
"New" central lock pump (out of a 95-ish Jetta) yesterday (only $58 on eBay.) Yay! Working power locks again!  

A couple of weeks ago.. 
treated the rust on the LR wheel arch, and glued (because it was the only way to secure it) the wheel arch moulding back on. I can wash the car at work (automatic wash) now.  

And, ordered today, from 034Motorsport: 
- ball socket for the shift linkage (yesterday, the linkage was having a really, really bad day...) 
- driveshaft bearing 
- rear mount for rear diff.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

One thing done today.

Since the shift linkage has been right pissing me off lately... (and, my shop foreman offered me used cars, but then said "bring this crappy 'hot' car in _before_ used cars"...  ), 
into the shop she came.
Out came the shift rod. In went my new ball socket. (WOW, was the old one beyond worn out!)
In went the shift rod. A good amount of trial-n-error for adjustment later, and... 
Far, far less silly-putty-like. Still a little slop (need to look at it closer, now that the main slop is gone); but, it's a lot more liveable now. 
And, I'm secure in the thought that it's no longer going to pop apart mid-shift now.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

You said you ordered the rear mount for the rear diff from 034? They don't carry that...did you order the 4KQ version? I sent Javad a whole bracket and mount last month to see if he can have new ones made up for us. Haven't heard anything back yet. Poly would be nice...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That is exactly what I ordered - 4KQ parts.
Please, please don't tell me that the QSW mount is different..... :facepalm:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry, totally different. Theirs mounts sideways and is way smaller. You could probably have someone machine a bushing/reducer, but the only place I know to get a new one is from VW for about $120 or there's a place in Germany you can get a poly one in a few weeks for about $75, but I don't know the quality...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Damn, that sucks....
I even went off of 034's own posts on it (from the product page), where Javad says "Yep, same for QSW." 
 

Poly I'll pass on - I just want a new rubber mount!
(And, damn, I so wish that the "get a copy of ETKA" thing had worked out at Cincy this year......
It would be so, so nice to be able to easily cross-reference parts.)


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I did the same thing and just sold it on motor geek for a little loss. If you wait a bit, Javad might be able to make some new rubber ones. Otherwise I can give you a lead on the new OEM ones.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for that.
Probably not going to be getting to that repair anytime soon, anyways. Mainly, I ordered when I did to save on shipping...
(I'd really, really rather not spend $120 on a rubber mount....)


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Washed it, and two days ago picked up the new keys. I now have incentive to get it running again.


----------



## Chimpy2330 (Sep 6, 2003)

*over heating*

had some serious over heating last night, it was odd because my fan kicks in for just the slight bit of thermostat movement, if it even warms up the fan cuts on. So me being the noob i am with this 1.6L engine, I wigged out but this morning i check water levels and connectors and turned the car on.....Still no signal  so I used my test light and checked connections and no light .....so i check the fuse and boom there it was :facepalm: it was busted....lol now im heading to the auto parts store and picking one up!:beer:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Be sure to keep an eye on that radiator fan and temp. The fuse doesn't blow for no reason. The fans will wear out the shaft bearing and eventually start to seize up. Lots of interchangeable ones at junkyards, but do yourself a favor and just buy a new one for peace of mind. Overheat=new engine. And replace your hoses when you can too. Been there, done that. No fun.


----------



## Chimpy2330 (Sep 6, 2003)

*the car was....*

the car was sitting for two years....changed the battery and also have a new water pump and radiator, the fan always kicked in when it felt hot... and looked today and found the fuse blown. But i think youre right ima keep a look out on the fan motor....i might have to change it soon. it does spin freely so we will see, thank you for the heads up:beer:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yesterday I pulled the rear 'bumper' off my 87 QSW. Cover was just bolted directly to the brackets with no rebar in there due to a past accident, I assume. There were tabs welded onto the brackets and that's it. I pulled the brackets and tossed them as they were rotted. Looking for a good rebar and brackets now...scrapped one not too long back...:banghead: 
Will be headed to a yard this coming weekend, I hope. Also cleaned out a mouse nest on the rear shock tower. Pulled all the trim off and cleaned it all out and washed and dried the whole are. Filthy rodents. There is the rust spot above the filler tube that I'll have to patch, but it's clean otherwise under there. Easy fix and I'll seal it up nice to avoid it happening again. 
I'm guessing I'm going to end up buying a good bumper from eurowner. I'm gonna try to yard first, but I don't hold out much hope. 

My buddy snapped a pic while I was ripping the bumper bracket out...


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Gave my '81 wagon a nice gift  










Look how happy she is 










Still working on it


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Replaced the rear upper seats with headrest models, replaced the lower passenger rear cargo plastic with a cargo cover model, still looking to get the rest of the lower plastics, but a salvage trip got cut short and have to wait a whole before I can try again.


















And that ugly rust hole over the gas filler neck will soon be cut out and new metal welded in place and painted. 
Also pulled the trim and all off the rear hatch to ready for prep and pain along with the rear valence. Then to get a bumper...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Damn, that sucks....
> I even went off of 034's own posts on it (from the product page), where Javad says "Yep, same for QSW."
> 
> 
> ...


Javad is a total yes man. He'll say stuff fits all the time even when it doesn't and when you tell him it doesn't fit he'll claim that you're the first one to have that problem. BTDT with him and his employees. On top of all that, they are very slow to get back to you even if they say they will. They drop the ball on sh*t all the time unless you keep bugging them. BTDT too.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, the Quantums are not their priority. We usually are cheap bastards when it comes to buying parts for our cars. 034 is about the only game in town for I5, though. And they do make done pretty good stuff. I sent him a rear diff mount and bracket to see if he could get some made up. I'm pretty sure every QSW owner would buy one or two or three. If he comes through on that I'll send him a spare intake boot to see if he can get silicone ones made. Between us and 4KQ owners, there should be enough of a market.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'll agree that 034 does make good stuff - the ball socket for the shift linkage fit perfectly (and, yays! the damned thing doesn't randomly pop apart anymore!) 
A new (and, correct) diff mount, and for less than $130 (was the VW price?) I'd buy one in a heartbeat.
I'm hoping that the come thru with that, because a new intake boot would be awesomesauce (mine's getting a bit, ah, sketchy.... ) 

In my on-topic news.....
installation of an 80* t-stat (and matching fan switch) a couple of weeks ago did wonders for mine's ability to keep its cool (pun intended) on the freeway. Much better....

Also about two weeks ago, had to replace (partially) the fuel feed and return lines on the car - the feed line had started to corrode thru, right under the battery tray. Now, that there, not a fun job. 
It does leave "on the list" replacing the rest of the fuel lines on the car. But, they're not nearly as scary looking as the feed line was... I'll get to them.....


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha! That's one of the first things I had to do to mine when I got it. Just wish there was a better place for the battery. Maybe I'll build a box for it in the cargo area. My coupe will have a false floor where the rear seats used to be so that'll be nice for a battery and some stereo components.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Tackled the rust spots on the red Syncro. Ground it down to metal and hit it with some self etching primer. There are spots on both front doors. Driver leading edge has a little hole under the trim that will only require filler and some paint. Trailing edge just needs a surface layer of bondo and some paint.
Passenger door leading edge needs surface and paint, but trailing edge needs a new corner welded, it was pretty chewed up. Rear doors are good. 
Also hit the rear hatch and that should just need a layer to smooth it out and a respray. 
Cut out the rotted spot on the rear inner fender and it's ready for new metal to be welded in place. Easy and it'll be solid again. 
Then I need to hit the rear valence and paint it too.
Amazingly solid for a MA car.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Intercooler 









No EGR









Nice touch









TDI!









Diesel cluster with RPM









And a little video
http://youtu.be/NDCMqBXjyIU

As you can see, a bit high ont the rpms... probably a broken water temperature sensor!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

^^^ Super cool. You have a build thread somewhere?

I have plans for a TDI Q this spring.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

DubbinChris said:


> ^^^ Super cool. You have a build thread somewhere?
> 
> I have plans for a TDI Q this spring.


Nice!

If you got any questions by then, you know you can ask me! :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, the wife has been bugging me to do something about the, ah, 3-colored left quarter on the wagon. Anyone who saw Timob's FS thread last winter will remember its factory paint + primer look (which was later accented with another color primer...  ) 
So, last weekend, I spray-bombed it. And, I have to say, it's not _hugely_ off from the factory Flash Silver.... :laugh: 












That done, it made me want to paint my "black" plastic. As we all know, after a quarter-century, it ain't black anymore.... 











So, out came a bucket, a Scotchbrite pad, and a can of cleanser. 
Remove grille, remove VW emblem from it. Remove trim strip on tailgate. Scrub the hell out of the trim. Rinse & dry. And, it started raining... :facepalm: 
Into the garage! Mask the car off. 
Grab paint of choice: Krylon Fusion, in satin black. 

First coat done (rear view): 











Two coats later on everything, and all of the tape pulled - looks _soooo_ much better now!  



















It's the little things, ya know?


----------



## INTERNETRACECAR (May 2, 2007)

drove it for the first time in a year after much, much resurrection work... and yet still so much more to do


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, come on! It's an old VW - it's a project that's never done!  

Me, I found and ordered things this week:
- stock (and, uncut) front springs, from someone on the Syncronized list.
- front strut cartridges (AUtohausAZ)
- bumpstops, mounts, and tie rods (GAP)
- a set of Hankook WInter iPike tires, 195/60R14 (DiscountTireDirect.) Those showed up today...
- an alarm!  
After much searching, I found a reasonably-complete Alpine SEC-8025A on fleabay, for all of $50.
Add $7 for a 2-wire lock actuator, and $10 for a VW MkIII 'meep' alarm horn... I'm out a total of $80 (inc. shipping.) 
Soon, Das Quantum will gain keyless entry (and, will also use the same remote that operates the Scirocco.) 
{{glee}}

Suspension, tires, and alignment, I'm aiming to get those done this Saturday, so long as everything shows up. 
Otherwise, next weekend.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

*Manamals!*

I am still pecking away at the mouse taint in my interior. Got sidetracked....all summer with other things.
Got the seats out all of them and cleaning carpets. Next is the headliner...pray for me.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

If you had mice you're gonna want to pull the rear cargo plastics completely (especially around the rear shock towers) and fully clean all that crap out. And the rain tray and even the dash to get in Dejuan's the glove box and over the evaporater. Sucks but it's the only way to get it. And the headliner sux too, but you don't want mouse piss and **** in there. You probably already know all this, but...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eeewwww... mice infestation.... yuck! 

Mine:
Sick of the nameplates looking like crap, I finally painted them tonight. Damned tedious task that is, painting the letters with a brush... 
But, looks so much better now!




















Also today, I picked up a set of 14" steelies, to mount my new snow tires (Hankook Winter iPike) tomorrow. 
I use the term "set" loosely, as I ended up leaving with 3 black 8-hole wheels, and 1 silver-rimmed 7-hole wheel w/ holes for wheel cover. :screwy:
Paint makes it better, though. Satin black FTW! 











Tomorrow, it gets new front dampers, front springs, tie rods, a set of tires, and an alignment.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Silver paint pen has done the trick for me in the past. I need to hit all my badges on the current fleet. And I need to trim the current fleet down to a daily and a project. Do they have a show on VW hoarders?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I thought about paint pen. Decided that I wanted the control of a brush (no offense.) 

LOLZ! AFAIK, there's no VW-centric version of Hoarders. I know quite a few people, though, who would be quite eligible to be on that.... :laugh: 


Front suspension work done today. It's nice having the front end back to stock ride height (which is a first in my ownership of it), and no more funky noises from the front end.  
On dry pavement, these tires have the handling characteristics of jumbo marshmallows, though... :laugh: 

Engage Winter Mode:











And, the mailman brought more presents today! 
I found an Alpine 8025A alarm (complete less siren) on eBay for $50. That arrived, as did a 2-wire lock actuator, and a MkIII alarm "meep" horn.
Those go in next weekend. And, I will _finally_ have keyless entry on it (and, using the same remote that the Scirocco uses (read: one fob for both cars.))


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

OK, stuff done today:
Got a bunch of the parts mostly ready to ship out to Marek and Thomas (God I suck...they should have had their parts for many months already. There will be extras and some cool stuff to make up for it...I promise)
Also took a wire wheel to the door edges on my daily QSW...yikes. I hate salt and water. I cleaned out a bunch of the rust and then hit it with self etching primer and then some crappy black spray paint just to cover the primer. Not pretty, but at least I know where I stand on the door rust now. I'll form a plan of attack on that somewhere down the road. 
I still have to fix the front end and get rid of the horrible clunking from the suspension/steering. Never been right since that azzhat ran me off the road into a granite curb. New control arm and ball joint, but I think the strut mount/bearing is toast and maybe the subframe bushings. Perhaps even the strut insert is damaged. Still gotta sue him in small claims for that. Fun. Gotta order some stuff from 034 for that job. Maybe some pics tomorrow once I get the parts sealed up for shipping.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

I gave the TDI a nice wash and some wheels!


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Lovely! What's the name of the paint colour? It's a great shade.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

dasherinoz said:


> Lovely! What's the name of the paint colour? It's a great shade.


This is Monaco Blue (LA5D). Don't think it was available in the US...


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

We didn't get the B2s here in Australia. Really great colour.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Got out of work at 8:30 tonight. 
Said, "Car's dirty - haven't had time to wash it in a month!  
Have time - go wash it! (just need to remember to put the antenna down first.)"
(note here: last bath was about a week prior to my replacing the hacked-up antenna with a manual telescoping antenna....) 

Drive car into shop. Put car in wash, forgot to put the antenna down. :facepalm: 
See my mistake when I got back in the car, to drive it out of the wash rack.  
It's broken. Need to buy another one.....


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

did my pan swap with the mk3 drivers edition seat now it fits perfect and so much more comfortable










and covered the passenger and drivers side doors with new vinyl










and threw some b4 passat wagon carpet in back, works for me


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Looking good! Does the B4 mat fit or did you have to trim it? I got a rear mat from a Vento (Jetta) for my car to have something in there temporarily but it's not quite wide enough.

Mk3 seats are great, I did the same with my car. Just swapped the bases over.:thumbup:


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Gave my marsred 2-door diesel a new paint 

before:


















Now:



























And the rust is gone


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

That looks fantastic! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, I still don't have that alarm in... 
Why? The harness that it came with, not the correct harness for the alarm. And, try as I might, I can't find the right harnesses, or the wiring diagram for this alarm (I could wing it with just the 'real' wiring diagram (with pinouts)....) 
Anyone have a wiring diagram for an Alpine 8025A alarm?  

In "what did I do today?" news...
I _finally_ clayed, wheeled, and waxed it!  
Is it awesome? No. But, for >26 year old paint, it came back to life fairly well. 
(the hood is hopelesly spotted, though... Could not get that out.  )


----------



## -=87'Quantum=- (Sep 20, 2012)

*1987 Quantum Syncro Build*

Hi, I'm new to the thread, and I was just wondering about a few options I may want to do to a Quantum Syncro that I am planning on restoring, One Question that I do have is I was wondering how hard it would be to do an Audi A4 4cyl motor conversion, does anybody know if this is possible, also if not, What motor could I mount up to give me alittle bit more power, and better fuel economy?? Also was wondering about a lift kit, trying to see if i could raise the stock suspension up two more inches by just using new springs, and if so what springs work best? Cheers-


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Minor things done today.

- "refurbished" the power window switch on the RF door. Rock on, that window now works correctly.
And, this makes 3 window switches fixed, 4 to go.... 
Also, made a new water barrier for that door, while the card was off. 

- "new" (to me) door seals, LR and RR doors. And, free seals, they were! (minor wear, removed from an E90 I did a CPO inspection on.) 
I need to score three more, so I can do the front doors (oddly, a B2 wagon front door hole is larger than that of an E90...) 
Still, nice to have at least two doors that have, ah, not-falling-apart seals on them...


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

got a "new" dash, much better and in a more repairable condition. thanks to a vortex member mk1fa'days in the mk1 forums for pulling it and shipping it out to me.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

dropped the rear approx. 4 inches. now tucking more tire than my mk3.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, this week, I finally managed to score the wiring diagram for that alarm I bought.
And, yesterday, I installed it! 
Woot! The "modern convenience" of keyless entry (really, this is the only reason that I did it), done in old-school fashion (Alpine alarm from the early 90s, and with a VW MkIII's "meep" alarm horn, to boot!)
It does JustFit, and seems oh-so-OEM....


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)




----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Awesomeness!
Always fun seeing a QSW do what it does best.... 
Needs moar snow roostertails, though!


----------



## JettaGLI92 (Jan 11, 2004)

Today I replaced the LF wheel bearing and CV axle. It was pretty ugly!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

I pulled the five injectors and FD to put into my GTI. 
Hated doing it, but donor parts often get transplanted to keep other VW's going.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Saturday, it got an oil change. And, changed the trans oil, too.
Dayum, I swear Pennzoil Syncromesh is 'magic in a bottle.' It made a _huge_ difference in the thing's cold shifting characteristics. No more bitchy 1st gear syncro!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

As much as snow annoys me (been a shop rat in MI for, well, ever - busted cars in snow suck!; plus, people just forget how to drive in snow!).... I got to drive it in snow today. 
FUN!!!! And, more fun once the trans warmed up a bit (center diff lock didn't, well, want to lock cold...) 
F'ing tank in the snow.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Royal Purple Max Gear oil in the rear diff and tranny/center diff, radiator cleaned out, Alloy upper rad shroud, bled 2 liters of 4 through the brake system & clutch.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Monday:
A box (two of them, actually) showed up from Steve (Resourcer) - parts from his somewhat smooshed QSW:
A driver's sun visor, a really nice intake boot, and crankcase-vent hoses. 

After a bit of scrubbing, the visor went on (and, the nasty old one went in the trash.) 

Tomorrow, up to work I go. On tap: valve cover gasket (again), vent hoses & intake boot, (hopefully) a bit of CIS tuning, and making some new battery cables.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Was busy yesterday. But, lots of stuff done.... car's running _so_ much better now.
Definitely needed a new ground cable. Car cranks a lot better now that I've made a new cable for it. 
Want to re-work it a bit, though. Not the happiest with how it's sitting (the 2ga. run from battery tray to post just doesn't sit right...)

Valve cover cleaned, straightened, painted (pics to follow), and reinstalled w/ new gasket. New (to me) intake boot and idle valve/crankcase-vent hoses. Some adjustments made to the CIS, a little tweak to the ignition timing.... runs much, much better now.
Need to replace the O2 sensor _again_, though (stuck at a flat 0.5v), and re-tune. 

Edit to add pic:










/Edit

Next project:
Driveshaft bearing & U-joint.

After that (read: eventually...):
Engine/trans mounts, and an oil pan gasket (eew!)

And, after the Scirocco is roadworthy again:
Timing belt / seals / water pump. 

One thing at a time..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

A month, and nothing from anyone? 

New LP oil pressure switch today (because, well, that one stopped working 3 months ago...)

Thursday evening, I finished "servicing" (read: remove, clean, and re-grease) the locks & handles on the car. (previously, I had done both front locks.)
All handles, both rear door locks, and the gate lock. Car made me do it - Wednesday, the tailgate decided that it didn't want to latch anymore..... :banghead:
It's better now, though.


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

A few years ago i made a similar valve cover as you


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That is one ridiculously clean (and shiny!) engine bay. Y'all not use salt on your roads? 

Ordered a set of engine/trans mounts for mine yesterday, as well as a U-joint for the center driveshaft.
Most likely next weekend, in go new trans mounts, and driveshaft bearing & u-joint.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*What did I do to my Quantum today*

Looked out the window and wished it wasn't so far gone.
Then wished the guy that wanted my Front end bits, tweed interior, and power leather Recaros would come out and pick and pull some parts so I could get my money back on the lost investment.

If someone wants to donate me a 5 Cylinder fuel meter I might actually decide to get it running again.
I pulled it to use on my other project, only to find it has now clogged up and would need major surgery to fix.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Sorry, I don't have a spare one of those.  

In my news today:
Pulled it into the shop to replace the "dogbone" link in the shift linkage. ~$9 in stuff from McMaster-Carr, and I have a much tighter shifter.  
(pics n stuff will be up later.) 

That done, I decided to go ahead and do the engine/trans mounts. The rust situation made that job suck a bit - fun was one of the studs for the left engine mount popping loose from the body.  
Lots of prybar fun ensued. But, out it came, and in went the new ones (thanks, PartsGeek!) 
Around 2.5 hours later... back on the ground, running, and with a lot less vibration.

Still need to do the damned driveshaft bearing. Not looking forward to that (again, rust situation looks kinda ugly there.)

Edit for pics:

Nope nothing wrong with these.....  (the leaky mount is the left one):




















New "dogbone" shift link, alongside the nasty, loose old one:










To give credit where it's due: needed parts info was found from this page:
http://forums.quattroworld.com/4000/msgs/52336.phtml
Get your parts from McMaster-Carr (plus two M8x1.25 nuts from, well, wherever.)
For searchability: you'll need two 9416K79 rod ends (10mm ball socket, w/ M8 inside threads), and one 93275A035 (M8x1.25 threaded rod, 130mm (ish.) Shorten threaded rod to 110mm. Assemble, and set to the same length (center-to-center) as old part. 
Install. (Have fun getting the locking clips installed!) Enjoy all-metal dogbone link, in its slop-free glory.  
Cost? About $10.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Uh oh!  










Yep - finally decided it was (past) time to take care of the driveshaft. 
Because this:









Granted, it was (barely) in one piece when it was still in the car.....  

All back together, ready to go in:









The Audi engineer that decided "square nuts, caged into the body, for the carrier bearing? GREAT idea!!!" can kiss my a$$:









That was after cutting the bolt heads off (w/ cutoff wheel), and cutting the cages open (hammer, chisel, and punch) to extract the nuts & bolts. 
That out of the way... weasel washer-attached bolts (and M8x20 flat washers) into the brackets, so we can put the driveshaft back in:









And, ooh.... pretty (ish)..... 










Driveline is (as expected) a LOT quieter now. Doesn't feel like someone's beating the floorpan with a sledgehammer every time I take off.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Fun was had today, re-machining the wheels for Das Quantum.
Before:


















And, that was _after_ chem-stripping them (Thursday), and wire-wheeling out the teardrops and holes (Friday.) 
(for a reminder on how they looked before that: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5524118-86-Quantum-Syncro-Wagon-Southeastern-PA )

After:
Ooh, shiny!  










Just a couple of hours at the brake lathe.... 
Still need to do valve holes, center cap bolt holes, and spin the caps. Then, I can start painting. 
Are they perfect? Nope - there's some pitting there that just doesn't want to come out. But, this is my 'snow car', dammit! I just want some decent looking wheels to put summer tires on to....  
(I know, it's April already....)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Wheel work continues.
Monday:
after I finally remembered to clean out the rear sunroof drains... :facepalm:, started masking wheels. 
Silverstones really, really suck to mask properly. Very time-consuming. Here's Monday, 9pm:









Tuesday:
finished masking wheels, and masked the center caps.

Today:
Color! 


















Paint used: VHT wheel paint. Went with Graphite for the teardrops and name area on center caps.
Should be able to clear them tomorrow (so long as I didn't have any bleed-out under the tape (which would take another round on the lathe to remove..)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Done. Finally! 





The clear yellowed a bit on the last coast - that sucked. 
But, they're still quite presentable - and, ~1,000% better than they were before (which was just a mess. Bad...)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I forgot to post it... 

They went on almost 2 weeks ago. Fresh set of Altimax HP tires, and fresh-looking teardrops. 
Summer mode:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Great choice of wheels!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thanks! 
But... The Silverstones weren't my choice. Either the PO, or the PPO put them on the car. 
I just made them pretty(er.) 


Currently planning the engine drop. Timing belt, water pump, head overhaul (needs valve seals something bad.)


----------



## mikefox (Jun 25, 2013)

Today I re-aimed my headlights that I bought recently then drove it to work and back. While coming home from the work the other night I found they were aimed very low, and with the beam cutoff.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Saturday: used it to transport a complete (read: intact, in one single piece) exhaust system for the kid's E30 up to work. Secured to the roof rack. Much crazy looks ensued, when I pulled into the shop... :laugh: 
Fuel car on way home. Note that trip odometer didn't move on the ~1/4 mile drive home... 
(this after wondering just how the kid had managed to burn that much fuel in 9 days!) 
Sunday: finally get around to doing a proper switched power supply for the radio (got sick of the thing killing the battery if it sat for more than a week.)
Run quick errand - yep, odometer pooed itself.  

Today: fix that.
I'm getting good at these.....  




I hate you, lead gear. I hate having to take you out and stake you. (but, you're quite reliable after that!) 




Currently planning on dropping the engine in September. 
Rebuild the head (and, drop a cam in there, too!), and replace: clutch & hydraulics, timing belt / water pump, and center diff lock servo.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Today I took stock of what I need to do to put my Quantum back on the road.

The list is depressing.



Rear Brakes
Fuel pump (Stupid Quantum Single Pump System :banghead
Ignition key cylinder replacement
door handle replacement
Central locking pump troubleshooting


I either need a new pump bushing in the tank or I need a way to bypass that whole mess. Any suggestions?


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

*u-joint*



cuppie said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> All back together, ready to go in:
> 
> ...


 *Where did you get the new u-joint/bearings?*


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

bimrpower... what did you do!??!?? 
Looks shiny. Looks like it makes fun sounds.  



jlw said:


> *Where did you get the new u-joint/bearings?*


 Bearing came from 034 Motorsport, for $52: 
http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...90coupe-driveshaft-support-bearing-p-351.html 

U-Joint, I got from PartsGeek. It's a Precision #408 U-joint (usage: 02-06 Suzuki trucks, rear driveshaft.) Look it up for, say, an 05 Suzuki XL7 4WD, rear driveshaft. $18.  
(to give credit where it's due, fitment info was found here: 
http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=24201 )


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

cuppie said:


> bimrpower... what did you do!??!??
> Looks shiny. Looks like it makes fun sounds.


 Blow through Turbo setup. Weber 32/36 carb with a garrett T3 turbo. Right now putting down 10psi. Had it at 15psi and thing was a rocket ship and kind of scary.. Bumped it back to 10 as i dont want to shell the tranny.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Nice! 
And, this on a FWD wagon? I can see that being a little scary at that boost level... :laugh: 

A little more manageable at 10psi, I take it?  


((longs for an MC1....))


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Nice!
> And, this on a FWD wagon? I can see that being a little scary at that boost level... :laugh:
> 
> A little more manageable at 10psi, I take it?
> ...


 yes just a FWD quantum. Would love to do this on a SQW.. 

Yeah it is still fun at 10..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

We've been lazy lately, it looks like....  

A while ago (month-ish ago), I had picked up a cylinder head from someone here for $50. 
Today, I rebuilt that head (the idea being to rebuild a head _before_ the motor comes out, saving quite a few hours of "my engine's out" time. Money well spent, I think.) 

I really love the cylinder head fixture / valve spring compressor we have at the shop..... 

 

In two weeks, I'll drop the motor. Lots of work to be done:
- timing belt, water pump, etc... 
- cylinder head 
- clutch, clutch hydraulics 
- diff lock servos ---if I can find some! I may have to adapt some Benz door lock servos... 
- I might as well re-ring it while I'm in this deep....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Awww! My engine fell out today! 







_Almost_ got the motor onto a stand, too. It's off of the trans (and, sitting on the floor, on a dead tire.) 
Monday, I rack it and start tearing it apart.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, over the last 6-ish weeks, much fun (and, not-so-fun) has ensued. 

Engine got a fresh set of rings, the rebuilt head, a good cleaning. Repainted the block, timing covers, and oil pan (because, well, I'm me.) Lost the pics somehow... 
Timing belt, water pump. New V-belts. 

New clutch (Sachs), master & slave cylinders, and a braided SS hose (to replace the rubber hose & hardline.) 034 Motorsport firewall brace (and, yes, I found a nice crack above the MC....) 

Resealed (most of) the trans (everything but the rear output.) 

034 solid subframe mounts (my rubbers were, well, shot to hell.) New front control arms (bushings were shot, arms were beat to hell, and rusted to hell.) 

Was up & running two weeks ago. Did alignment Saturday. She drives nice. A lot more 'connected' now. No more Spy Hunter Smoke-Screen Generator. :laugh: 
And, gotta love that 'new clutch feel.'  

Last night & today:
So, I found that (not surprisingly) the selector valve for the diff locks, well, leaked. Badly. 
I fixed it!  

It comes apart easily enough. Just very carefully, with a fresh razor blade, slice the lip off of the knob end of the housing, and the innards will pull out. 
Note the shrunken umbrella seals that, well, don't seal anymore: 

 

Solution: O-rings! IIRC, these are 5/16 ID x 1/16 cross-section x 3/8 OD O-rings. Install at the 'wide' end of the existing seals. 

 

They're a wee bit too big on the OD to fit into the housing. Much patience & lube is required. Pocket screwdriver helps to work the first seal in. 
I thought silicone spray would be slippery enough - and, it was. For a while. Checked it again at the end of today, and... It was stuck. Had to yank, pulled the selector right out. Next lube o' choice: Wurth Tru-Glide. Worked a treat. 

Back together. "Made" an end cap with a piece of 3/8" shrink tube: 



Clean the housing. Install & shrink the shrink tube. _Let it cool fully_. Trim to fit (read: so the selector moves thru it.) 
Now, the shrink hose made it so that the selector wouldn't _quite_ fit in the mounting plate. Slightly file the hole in the plate out (chamfer the opening), and chamfer & widen the clip area (again, file.) 
Liberally apply said Tru-Glide to the bore in the trim. Reinstall the selector (may need help with that pocket screwdriver again.) 

Capped the ports, checked it with a vacuum pump - it holds!  

Install in vehicle. And..... Working diff lock! 

 

(never mind the rear - I still need to replace that servo. But, the center works. That's huge progress!)


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Good job on the diff lock repair. My suggestion for lubricating the O-rings....go to your local bike shop and use their favorite lube for mountain bike suspension. They have o rings in the forks that need lubrication and have to hold pressure. My favorite is a product called slick honey. I have torn down and rebuilt several suspension forks on my various mountain bikes. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That sounds like it would work well. 

Another thing I thought of (after you posted that), that probably would work better (read: less sticking) than the Tru-Glide I used: 
Silicone plumber's grease (what you would use when rebuilding a faucet.) Cheap, slippery, rubber-safe. Oh wells....


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

cuppie said:


> That sounds like it would work well.
> 
> Another thing I thought of (after you posted that), that probably would work better (read: less sticking) than the Tru-Glide I used:
> Silicone plumber's grease (what you would use when rebuilding a faucet.) Cheap, slippery, rubber-safe. Oh wells....


Yeah possibly. The slick honey I mention though is pretty cheap. Also of note is that just like in the diff lock the o-rings in suspension forks aren't just sitting in there static they also sliding and having to seal. The slick honey serves both purposes to seal and lubricate.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'll try to remember that, should I have to take the valve apart again.  

In other news.... I was "that guy" today. Had to go get some lumber from Menard's, so I could fix the garage (one of the cross beams broke a couple of months ago.) The garage is 24'x24'. 
I has wagon. It has roof rack. I can get these home!  
SEVEN 24' 2x6's. Strapped to the roof rack of the QSW. 

Behold! 



Yes, the load got some flags on it before we left. 
Wife drove chase. I trust her to maintain following distance behind that a lot more than I trust "random people on the road" to not, you know, put my lumber thru their windshield. :laugh: 
(as a reminder that this was A Good Idea: as I was driving thru the lot, would you believe that someone tried to turn left across my path? :screwy: )


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

That's awesome!!! While my QSW isn't running at the moment I still strap just about anything to the rack on my A4 Avant.

Examples:






I did also have 16' bundles of crown molding up there too, but didn't get a photo.


----------



## tyson24 (Sep 22, 2012)

within the past six months i found myself an 84 quantum seden wolfsburg with the 2.2L straight 5 cylinder. ive been getting moisture inside under my carpets. if taken them all out and am in the process of repairing a few spots. however i have yet to find the sunroof drains. if anyone knows where they are located and/or has insight on other potential areas that would leak feel free to elaborate. also i am in search of a set of from turn signal lens as mine are cracked and quite yellowed by now. any help in either subject would be appreciated.


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

Got my second one! It was on the Cincinnati craigslist forever, finally made the drive down and back.



















My wagon, for fun:


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

front brake upgrade.

10.1 vented rotors, G54 calipers, hawk Pads and SS Braided Brake Lines. Needed for extra power.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I _finally _got around to doing this: 

 

(sorry, no pics of the decrepit original part that I removed. It was sad, though... :laugh: )

It was amazingly easy to thread the M-B actuator. Just cut the end section off of the rod (so the length is right), and an M4x0.7 die pretty much just spins onto it. Rather soft, this steel. 


Behold! 
There! Are! Two! Lights! :laugh: )


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Sigh*

I so need to do that too. Was this the lock for the middle diff? I am planing to attack it from the passenger wheel well. Is that how you did it or did you have to take the whole car apart to get to it?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That was the rear diff lock. 
The one on the trans (center diff) still works (albeit a little sluggishly.) 

For me, getting the center diff lock working required 'rebuilding' the selector (see earlier post.)


----------



## vwvee (Oct 2, 2011)

*QSW*

Took wife to work and read up on the best way to lift my wagon


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Started installation of the new(er) engine. If I remember right it's a 2.3 with a hot cam. Want to get the beast on the road again...

Strange how when the engine goes in all the elbow room disappears!


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Today I started re-connecting things. The car has been apart since 2009, so my memory of what went where is pretty bad. So far I have very little reconnected...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ LOL. 

So, latest project: 
Fix-fix the odometer, radio upgrade, fix the center dash vent, rewire the speakers. 
Reasons: 
1- The damned odometer stopped working at Christmas. :banghead: It's getting a _new_ lead gear now. 
2- The Scirocco got a new Kenwood KDC-X996 radio. She was nice enough to gift her old KDC-X995 to her cousin.  
3- The center vent has never sealed in my ownership of the car. It would be nice to be able to turn off the cold.... 
4- Funky speaker connections. Shouldn't need to occasionally whack a door panel to get a speaker to work.... 

So, today.... apart came the dash. The cluster is now on the table. 
Fished the radio's phone microphone thru the headliner & dash. Pulled one door panel. Ran out of light - and, it started raining. 

Question to all: 
any suggestions on what would be a good fit for re-doing the foam seal on the center fresh-air vent flap?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Work continues. 
Tuesday, I replaced the lead gear for the odometer (new gear from odometergears.com.) No pics, because we've already been there (see earlier repair.)

Ran new speaker wires from radio to front doors (because the left one's been funky for quite a while.) Spliced in the connector for the -X995. Connect speakers, stuck them to the doors (trim panels not installed yet), plug in HU, function check. Found out that my rear speakers really do work - it was the old HU that didn't. :laugh: 

That done (and, after I had dinner), on to fixing the center face vent. 
I'm sure that some of you have seen this: 

 

Seal, you say? You want a seal there? 

 


Out comes the flap. Easy - just slightly spread a ball socket with a small screwdriver, and pop the link out with another tool. Yes, it was spooky - was worried about breaking something. That didn't happen, though.  

Scrape out the remains of the old flap seal: 
 

Here are our repair materials:

For the flap: 


For the flap housing (to seal it to the duct): 
 

And, some of this. Because things often don't stick to plastic on their own, this makes a nice primer: 
 

Cut felt strip to length, tuck it into the flap with a small flat-head screwdriver. I planned on fitting, removing, gluing, and reinstalling; found that it fit quite well on its own. Decided to forgo the glue. 

Scrape the remains of the duct seal off of the dash trim: 
 

Where the seal goes: Clean (I used isopropyl alcohol), apply thin coat of rubber glue. Allow to dry. Apply foam seal, trim to fit. 
 

That looks kinda thick, doesn't it? Well, I've learned a trick over the years: if you compress close-cell foam (like this stuff), and hold it for a while, it doesn't spring back instantly. So, I banded it with Scotch tape: 
 

The plan is to take the tape off _immediately_ before reinstallation. That way, it should go into the duct fairly easily. 

Behold! A functional, and properly-sealed, center face vent!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Wheels!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Snazzy! 

Been busy at home... Sunday: finished the radio upgrade. 
Behold, modern tech! 

 

For mounting its USB port & Aux-in, I picked this up on eBay. It works. It fits. It hides. So, I like.  




It sounds so much better than the craptastic, very old Pioneer HU that was in there before. And, I now have: 
HD radio
Bluetooth handsfree phone 
My entire music library on a flash drive. 

That radio does not fit in a Quantum dash easily. Took a _lot_ of coaxing to get it to lock into place. But, worth it.


----------



## 5505055 (Oct 14, 2013)

Had work on the injection pump done in the last few days. Before it was difficult to start and a bit sluggish on the road. Now it starts easily and has get up and go again and makes a lot of wonderful noise. Bought it with 990 K miles and it still runs fine. Also had the rear struts replaced and a fuel pump installed (probably not needed). Also replaced missing trim pieces. Also replaced the Honda brand radio (tape deck) that appeared in the car upon purchase with a Sony brand radio (CD) from the middle east with shortwave bands.


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

5505055 said:


> Had work on the injection pump done in the last few days. Before it was difficult to start and a bit sluggish on the road. Now it starts easily and has get up and go again and makes a lot of wonderful noise. Bought it with 990 K miles and it still runs fine. Also had the rear struts replaced and a fuel pump installed (probably not needed). Also replaced missing trim pieces. Also replaced the Honda brand radio (tape deck) that appeared in the car upon purchase with a Sony brand radio (CD) from the middle east with shortwave bands.


990k? Lets see some pictures!


----------



## 5505055 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll have to take some updated ones with the new trim on. However if you look at my thread from last summer I had posted a few pictures. You can find it by clicking my user name and looking at past posts.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Apparently, we've neglected our B cars the last few months... 

This weekend, I found the time to poke thru the engine harness some more, hoping to find out why the car has been 100% ignoring its O2 input (impossible to tune correctly, DPR current completely non-responsive to adjustments; liked to bog horribly off idle.) 
Seems that she developed a short at the O2 sensor connector - the shield had shorted to the signal wire. Lopped the end off, stripped the shield back a wee bit, and crimped a spade to the harness. 
Welp, she does run better - but, seems that the O2 sensor has died (again.) Stuck at 0.51v (the last time I looked at this, the sensor did, at least, work when disconnected....  )

So, need a new one - again. 
I should be replacing a shaft's worth of CV boots in a couple of weeks. And, I still need to do the rear shocks (I've only had those since late March, I think....)


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

So, my Q-ship still needs to be rekeyed. It's been on the list for over a year, but between finishing up school and other projects I completely forgot about that.

What's going to be the easiest way to accomplish this task? It's a coupe with pull-style handles, so I have two doors, the hatch and the ignition to rekey. 

New ignition switch, two new pull handles, and just deal with central locking to open the hatch?

Sent from the Future via Google Skynet


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You're talking about the B3-style door handles? The cylinders are separately-serviceable parts (and, this stands true regardless of handle type - the cylinders are always serviceable.)

New igntion lock cylinder (not switch), new (or re-coded) door cylinders (not handles.) The hatch lock you might be able to pull apart & re-code, too.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess they are B3 handles, the PO put them on. You're right about an ignition cylinder versus switch, that was a brain fart on my part. 

Since the ignition and the doors were keyed the same I took a handle up to our locksmith, but he said without an existing key he couldn't make a new one or pull the cylinder out. I'm nit sure if that was a "can't" or a "won't" but that leaves me in the same position. I need some way to pull the cylinders without a key to have them recoded to match the new ignition cylinder again, then figure out how to pull the hatch cylinder for same. At least there I can use the central locking to open it in the mean time.

Sent from the Future via Google Skynet


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Contact Watercooledkeys.com. 
They punch-cut keys by key code. So long as it's still legible (on the handle, should be,) they can make you a key.

In your case, IIRC, you'll have to send them a handle (as this would be The Ultimate Verification that it's really your car), but, it's doable. 
Just have them punch a isht cheap key - no need to punch a fancy key just to be able to tear the cylinders apart.

That reminds me... Have you tried a local VW/Audi dealer yet? Specifically, one that's been around since the dawn of time would be the most-likely to actually have the right equipment.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll contact them to see what my options are, thanks. 

As for a dealer, I only have one semi-local, and they weren't very helpful when I contacted them. I had a great relationship with a previous service manager, buying parts at less than book price, tossing business their way, then he moved elsewhere and his replacement decided I was cutting into their service business. I went back to full price on parts, and a lot of parts he wouldn't sell to "anyone," or so he told me. "Too complicated and specialized" for an owner to perform. I sent VWoA a nastygram over that, haven't been back since.

Sent from the Future via Google Skynet


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

DubbinChris said:


> That's awesome!!! While my QSW isn't running at the moment I still strap just about anything to the rack on my A4 Avant.



My old Q wagon still around?


----------



## vasil39 (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Lightened The Load*

Since I sold my '88 last month and these 4 syncros are the last of the collection that I had been parting out for 10+ years, time to go to a new home:

Back in 2002 I rebuilt this '88 for my GF at the time. Her husband drove it with the oil light & the oil buzzer on for miles









First parts syncro from 2002









Very bent, out of Boulder. PO had 2 others.









'85 with 120k, not been on the road since 1996 due to massive rust and bad 'engine'.










:heart:


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*First time since 1994, I am Quantumless*










Got her, 1982 1.7l & 5 speed, over winter break 1994/1995 out of DC with 120k, my first gasoline VW. I drove to my friends shop in NH after buying 3 gallons of antifreeze, found out it had a eroded water jacket. That got welded and the head fly cut plane. Made it from Boston back to Flagstaff 37 hours with a second driver. Drove all over the south west with many fine friends. Never left me stranded. Replaced every rubber bushing, vented front brakes, stainless brake hoses, dual outlet manifold with TT down pipe, all sorts of cool stuff for not a cool car, back then. She Ended up with many problems that are unable to have new parts installed; CIS boot and fuel, pump rubber isolator to name the worst. Parts are pulled off it to go to help other 32b chassis keep racking up the miles.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, the poor things....  


So, Saturday, I replace the brake master cylinder (sudden low brake pressure, didn't see any fluid leaks.) M/C in, car up, wheels off. Put the power bleeder on the car. 
"What's that little drip out back?" Brake pipe (from T fitting to left trailing arm) rusted out. Guess what I get to do this Saturday? Replace the _entire_ rear brake circuit. :banghead:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well, wanted to do this last weekend, but couldn't get anyone to swap weekends with me at work. 
So, today... Yay, brake lines..... 

Yum, rustballs. Most of this came out with a cutoff wheel: 





After much fabrication work.... Oohs, shiny bits: 

 







I should really do the front pipes. And, I do need to put rear brakes on it. 
Maybe Monday night for the brakes. Definitely in two weeks for the front pipes.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You know how I wanted to do rear brakes a couple of weeks ago? Well, I _tried_... Car told me "you're putting calipers on me, too!" (the pistons, well, wouldn't spin. At all.) 
Okay, car... I'll get you a pair of MkIV calipers, like I did for your cousin...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, last Saturday I did the front brakes pipes. None too soon, I found, as the RF pipe cracked when I was extracting it from the engineers bay. 
She just needs to make it thru this winter. The body is getting soft in too many places. And, today, I found after small crack in the left apron, at the strut tower. ;(
But, I'm in negotiations to buy a quite clean '88 shell, no engine.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, um..... I bought this one.... 

 








...............


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

cuppie said:


> So, um..... I bought this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updates? i got to get mine back on the road!!!!:banghead:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

cuppie said:


> So, um..... I bought this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good buy.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Rah253 said:


> Updates? i got to get mine back on the road!!!!:banghead:


 Absolutely none. It's too damned cold out to work on it. 
Plan: Tear the body down (de-trim), do the small amount of body work it needs (a few dents, 2x surface rust), get car painted. I'll save quite a bit by having it 'ready for paint' (my shop will just need to wipe it down, mask, and spray.) 
Brake and fuel lines will be replaced, while the engine bay is still empty. 
The silver QSW's mechanicals (engine/trans/front suspension; rear brakes; misc. other bits) will be transferred to the red car. 
The two interiors will be combined and recombined into a 'good condition' interior. 
Maybe start on it next month? 



DubbinChris said:


> Good buy.


 Thanks! For $500 for a solid body, I figured "what the hell?" :laugh:


----------



## Coloradanit (Jul 11, 2015)

*Cleaned it*

Changes the oil and windows and took it for a cruise 

Arctic blue gl5 sedan 5-speed with, wait for it.. 57,635 actual mileage
And perfect garage kept condition this car is amazing,
How do I get pics up I'm new I wanna show off my baby girl Melinda


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You need to host them off-site (e.g. Photobucket.) 
You'll copy the 'image' link (it's the photo's URL, wrapped in "img" tags) into your post.


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

After "9 years" i hope soon i'll take my VW on a ride 
First fitments 

8J









9J


----------



## t.barnes (Jan 2, 2014)

Just bought this, and loving it!










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

t.barnes said:


> Just bought this, and loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbup:


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

I took my baby on a ride


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

In the last couple weeks, I replaced the water pump, housing, and thermostat, which seems to have it mostly driving at a decent temperature range now...and in the meantime found leaking rear brakes...so I ordered parts today, but still trying to find stuff for the fronts, which seem to be some oddball set that was not used on anything else (Girling calipers, hose part # 849 611 707A from Bentley)


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Posting for my friend (I already told him to buy a new car and get it over with):
"Finally got off my arse and dropped the transmission in the coupe. Pilot bearing was fine, so I'm leaning towards the flywheel as the issue. Maybe too much meat on the NOS factory Fox flywheel. I'm hoping it'll be an easy diagnosis and an easy fix. Then get it back together and finish her up. 
I'll have to pull out the Bentley and check the specs for the flywheel and the rest of the clutch. Nothing is ever easy."


















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok, so he did a little work to one of his other heaps lately too. An 87 QSW. Brakes all around, though he has to finish the backs. He's proud of taking several days to do an afternoon job










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

So my friend with all the quantums was at it again. He broke his exhaust off (again). He's been running with no rear muffler for months and he broke the pipe coming out of the cat this time. Apparently it was shaking around enough to wear through the flange 
So he cut the flange off the rear muffler side and stuck it together in the cat end and now he's proud of himself. A new Golf TDI looks pretty good, huh? Only about $23k!











Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Howboutcha C'mon (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't own a Dasher or Quantum, but I spotted this one on CL and thought someone here might be interested.

Running diesel and spotless interior.. $1800! 

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/5227374660.html


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I did a couple things this weekend:

Horn stopped working so took the steering wheel off and saw the contact pin had broken off. While scrounging for a replacement I came across a set of MKII GTI column stalks, tried it out and it fits and all the wiring plugs are the same. Did a couple snips off the top column cover to compensate for the different angle of the left stalk and I'm very happy.
Tightened the e-brake cable and repositioned the exhaust to stop a rattle.

In an hour or so, I'm giving my son his first driving lesson in the Quantum.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

My friend is at it again. He wants me to update you Quantum people...
He pulled the rear shocks and springs from his syncro and installed a set of mk1 rear coilovers. He also bought a set of NOS BMW rear rallye shocks to test out for the rear. I told him to bag it and he said that's next. I think he's serious.


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok, here is his latest update:
"I got the new BMW rallye shocks today and they're damn nice. The spring will have to be reversed or something as the small coil end won't fit over the new shock body, but it looks like they will work nicely once I figure out the mounting. I might look for different springs to find a longer progressive rate one that will allow better travel and dampening. I'll have to just wait and see how stiff the dampening on the shocks is. I'm optimistic though. I'm sure it'll ride better than your Rocco."
For the record, my Rocco is tastefully lowered on h&r street coils and it rides very ok. And my suspension was plug and play and has a warranty. 
Forgot the pic he sent...









Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

So is there a separate thread for Dashers? If not, I'll just add here for now - redid the rear brakes, even the new European-made shoes had poor-fitting hardware, but eventually got everything to fit...
Anyway, someone was asking about the Diesel sticker, here's a pic of mine, which is clearly in bad shape. If anyone knows of a reproduction, let me know!


----------



## Monter (Feb 27, 2010)

Last Saturday I bought this...










late '84 Quantum with 2.2KX and automatic transmission.

Car stayed last 10 years at backyard in one place, so it's one pice of rust.

Car will be donor of interior and exterior Quantum parts to my '82 Santana, which will be transformed to 2.2 Turbo Quantum  (MC2 engine from Audi 200 with 210HP ECU)


----------



## Mendonka (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice! Well last Saturday I bought this. It basically needs all the vac lines replaced and every hydraulic line too. Speaking of hydraulic lines. Do any of you guys know where I can source a good clutch line? The ****ty rubber/hard line setup in the car leaks pretty badly. I was hoping for a sturdier replacement.










Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Replace with a braided stainless hose, in an appropriate length. 034 Motorsports sells one (with fittings); unfortunately, they're the wrong fitting(s.) 
I'll see if I can dig up the invoice from Summit for the parts that I bought when I did mine. 


What did I do to mine? I sold them last Sunday. Just didn't have the time to transplant the rustbucket's good bits to the rust-free '88. Off to a new home with them. 
It was an entertaining car to drive, though. And, the JT growl, I will miss.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Replace with a braided stainless hose, in an appropriate length. 034 Motorsports sells one (with fittings); unfortunately, they're the wrong fitting(s.)
> I'll see if I can dig up the invoice from Summit for the parts that I bought when I did mine.
> 
> 
> ...


Where did they head off to?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

DubbinChris said:


> Where did they head off to?


 Traverse City, MI. Someone who's already experienced QSW ownership (has one that he bought with, well, very soft floors.)


----------



## Mendonka (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Cuppie. I did end up buying the 034 line. Now that the snow is clearing and the days are warming here in the North East I can start thinking about working on it. I have the slave cyl and clutch line to do. All the brake lines and it needs an E. Brake cable.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Looking at my invoices, now I remember what the issue was. 
034 kit had the correct fittings, but was the wrong length. 
So, I used that (for the fittings), and a hose from Summit. Summit number FRA-360022.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I have a pair of ebrake cables, NOS, for the syncro for sale. Very hard to find.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

My buddy wanted me to post that his other QSW has finally risen from the grave and is on the road. Here is a bit of his rambling nonsense:
Car sat for five years and has 102k.
New steel line front sections of the fuel lines (rotted under battery tray)
New rear cunifer brake lines
New hoses all around
New pads and rotors all around
Freed up the rear proportioning valve
About to replace the rear fuel lines with 5/16" (pretty close to 8mm) cunifer lines with new fuel filter and accumulator and clean out the tank and maybe replace the fuel pump isolator...
Also need to build new radiator shrouding...
Before pic:








More to come.


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Mendonka (Dec 1, 2015)

eurowner said:


> I have a pair of ebrake cables, NOS, for the syncro for sale. Very hard to find.


What are you asking for them?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Mendonka said:


> What are you asking for them?


$65 shipped. These have been sitting in my office for 10+ years.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Pulled out the rear from the accident the car was in. Fortunately the frame rails are still nice and straight! It came out pretty well. I'll have to take some more pictures showing the after results, but now I'm in need of the latch carrier section between the two taillights. I'm not sure how much further I can pull that area before I cause damage and it needs to come about 1/8"-1/4" further out for the hatch to close properly. Does anyone have a quantum wagon parts car that would be willing to cut the area I need to help save my QSW. I've been looking all over, but I can't seem to find anyone with a car that's just a parts car that would be willing to cut this area out for me. 

IMG_20160410_125411_933 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Also scored an Audi 7A valve cover for a very reasonable $70. This will go on the AAN 20vt swap that will be going in the car at some point in the future! To me it's much more appealing to look at than the stock AAN valve cover.

IMG_20160412_155331_579 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Took pictures of the rear end to show the progress of undoing the damage! Still a lot of work to do back there.

IMG_20160413_161434_597 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160413_161442_651 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Picked these up for my QSW. Time for a refinish in white 

IMG_20160419_073217_372 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

JB was at it again. These are pics he texted me from his fuel system -6 an conversion. He's replacing the accumulator but the lines going to/from it were rusted out so he bought fittings from summit to convert to -6 but they are designed to seal with an o-ring so he cut the flares off the rusted lines to use as sealing surfaces. I'm sure he'll text me more soon.


















Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Mendonka said:


> Do any of you guys know where I can source a good clutch line? The ****ty rubber/hard line setup in the car leaks pretty badly. I was hoping for a sturdier replacement.


I'm getting my clutch hydraulic line replaced next week with what might be the last OEM one in existence. I think my mechanic bought the last 2, put one in his car and saved the other for me. :laugh:

With the new line and slave that should solve my clutch issues, it passing CA smog last week, I should be all set for Syncrofest next weekend. eace:


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

So here's his latest update:
Ended up saving the relatively solid upper portion of the tank to accumulator line. Got 5/16" to -6 an fittings from earl's so from that line it went to -6 to the accumulator with the -6 adapter. Then a very short -6 line to the stock filter and now just waiting to finish up with another short -6 line to the other 5/16" adapter. Should work great with the newer clean accumulator and no more rubber lines...


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

More updates from my B platform friend:
Everything was done and tightened down but when I pressurized the lines, I found a pinhole leak in the hard supply line just ahead of the last compression to -6an adapter. So when it's dry again I'll have to cut further up the line and fit the adapter there with a new ferrule. But that should be the end of it...



Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Another update from JB:
Pics of the younger QSW. I have to finish that one fuel line repair, clean up and paint the hatch and doors, and put the interior back in completely. It should be a very nice car in a week or so. 
It's most likely getting sold, but maybe I'll give the audi wagon to my sister and keep this...










Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Finished up the fuel lines with no leaks. Got the prop valve cleaned up and put new bolts in the bracket. Bled the brakes and took her for a spin. Everything seems ok. I'll give her a few more test drives to make sure and then decide what her fate is. Also gave her a bath.











Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

QuantumMechanic said:


> Sent from my Commodore 64


:thumb:

Would look sharp with black mirrors, the body color ones always stand out in a bad way for me when they're faded.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Funny you should say that...










Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

QuantumMechanic said:


> Funny you should say that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, now do the other one!


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok, just let me bust off the mirror on that side too. Actually I bought the car from the original owner and they had some generic mirror bolted on with a piece of wood on either side of the door. They must have broken the mirror off and someone 'fixed' it for them. I didn't have a spare red one sooooo...


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

QuantumMechanic said:


> Ok, just let me bust off the mirror on that side too. Actually I bought the car from the original owner and they had some generic mirror bolted on with a piece of wood on either side of the door. They must have broken the mirror off and someone 'fixed' it for them. I didn't have a spare red one sooooo...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Commodore 64


I took a queen sized sheet from our linen closet, made a slit in it and taped the mirror off sticking out of it with the rest of the sheet covering the car. Used some good plastic spray paint, still looks good after 4 years


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Hoy crap! You win! I did this to a $250 Jetta GLI That I had driven for a year and was about to part out. My friends helped a lot. I drove it like this for a few days...sorry for the A2 instead of B2 pics.











Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Back to the B2 goodness:
Drove her about 10 miles to work today. Everything is good so far.










Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Did my driveshaft center support bearing and installed a new u-joint. It's nice to not hear the driveshaft clunk when I start driving or aggressively shift gears. Also, got prepped to build my new exhaust, just have to pick up a few stainless steel flanges and about 3 feet of 3/8" stainless steel rod today after work and I can get started fabricating that. 

Also test fitted the new wheels. 16x7.5 Azev Type A's. I wanted to go with the 16x9 option they offer for these wheels, but I was worried it would be too much. The 7.5" wheel fits nicely and tucks all the way inside the fender and I have some room to move outwards if I'd like. Now to drop them off for a possible straightening and a refinish. 

IMG_20160516_173843_306 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160516_173917_860 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I want a Syncro again. This thread is not helping that want. 

Sent from the future via Google SkyNet


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

She's almost ready for a new owner. I just have to paint the hatch and chase some vacuum leaks at start up. Just under 103k miles.
I took her on a 100+ mile trip yesterday and no problems at all. 
This pic is from Plymouth.



Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Replaced the leaking VC gasket with a new rubber one...only to find someone already put in a rubber one.
But...they didn't change to shoulderless studs so it was leaking out like crazy and 2 studs were missing and had some stupid bolts in there instead.
All good now.


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## bigairdanny (Oct 11, 2014)

*..Right-rear Inboard CV on my QSW..*

..I'll let you know how the test-drive goes.. already did the Outboard CV, didn't help any.. I hope it's not the drive-flange which seems so have some axial slop, maybe a mm or three.. (?)


----------



## bigairdanny (Oct 11, 2014)

*'87 QSW with a parts-car..*

..I'm in Rifle, CO, look me up if you want to buy a Syncro set-up.. Danny (71nine) 44zero-4ate37 THX!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Drove it to work after finishing up the rear valance replacement!
IMG_20160607_115547_221 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ That looks great!!
:thumbup:


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Found my big vacuum leak....brake booster!!! Lucky I yanked the one off the parts car! Guess what I'm doing in the morning?


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

His latest update on the godforsaken b platform wagon of his....
"Swapped out the brake booster and it was crap. Starts and idles great now and the brakes actually have power assist again. Also had to replace the master to rear brake line since it wouldn't come out of the master...used cunifer and I will never use steel again. Awesome stuff."










Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Drove it to work for the maiden voyage in the rain since all the rot in the wheel wells is finally patched. So far no water in the back of the car :thumbup: Also received 034 Motorsports track density front strut mounts for my Bilstein sport struts as well as new their stiffened swaybar end link bushings and density line transmission mounts. I'm also picking up new tie rods, new ball joints and new hubs for the front.

So this weekend the car will get new front control arms with new bushings, new ball joints, new tie rods, basically brand new Bilstein sport struts, new strut mounts, new trans mounts, and new wheel bearings and hubs. And if I'm lucky my new rear KYB AGX dampening adjustable shocks for the rear will show up and I can put those in too. Then an alignment and enjoy the highly increased handling.


----------



## Mendonka (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice job on the rear end damage and rust repair Dougkehl. Wanna take a ride up to mass and patch up my Quantum? Lol.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Mendonka said:


> Nice job on the rear end damage and rust repair Dougkehl. Wanna take a ride up to mass and patch up my Quantum? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Thanks man! And I actually drove up to mass to get my repair panel lol. But unfortunately I'll have to pass because because it really, really sucked and I've still got more to fix on my car :laugh:


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Made a new harness for the Pioneer deck. Had it hard wired into the old QSW since the harness was already cut, but this harness is unmolested so I got an adapter and wired it up. Gonna tap either G2 or G5 on the back of the fuse block for constant key-on power and plug that into the car harness next to the illumination wire (unused). 










Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

I had a good of laugh at Pete's expense on this whole harness debacle:
"So I sweated my ass off outside trying to find a compatible connector for this friggin radio harness. It would have been real nice to know that there is a little yellow locking tab that you slide out to allow the connector to fit down in the harness...I wasted an hour and a gallon of sweat and about 4 connectors that I thought would fit...live and learn."









Hahaha!
But it does look good.










Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Scooped up an ISV to hopefully solve some of the idle surge I have. Also installed a new radio, changed speedometer cables and mounted new mud flaps and spoke with my friend about painting the car. Supplies will be ordered soon and the old girl will have a fresh coat of paint by mid-September!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Took the new radio out because I didn't like the way it fit in the dash. Put the old one back in and figured out how to get it out of safe mode (being locked in safe mode was the reason I removed it). I'm extremely lucky the previous owners left the manual for the factory radio in the glove box and wrote down the security code to unlock the radio!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

cuppie said:


> New "dogbone" shift link, alongside the nasty, loose old one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did this modification/replacement of the dogbone link... In the dark.. Yeah, getting the locking clips installed was a nightmare, but once I got them installed and hopped in the car and felt the difference it made I was very surprised and pleased. Well worth the $10 in parts and 15-20 minutes of my time it took to do this!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Doug: 
Glad that info could help someone else out. 
It's nice being able to cheaply (and quickly!) fabricate a replacement for a long-NLA part, isn't it?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

cuppie said:


> Doug:
> Glad that info could help someone else out.
> It's nice being able to cheaply (and quickly!) fabricate a replacement for a long-NLA part, isn't it?


It really is great! I appreciate the write up. I've actually followed a few of yours on here, most notably the write up on rebuilding the differential lock selector. Another thing that was worth the time, effort and few dollars spent!

Now to figure out why my driveshaft seems to be making a wurring sort of noise. It's always kind of made it, but it just bothers me now because I've replaced the carrier bearing and the u-joint. Oh well, one thing at a time! 

As for what I did, not so much today but over the weekend, I prepped my new fenders and hatch for paint, I'll begin working on the new front and rear doors today. Should have the car in the spray booth within 2-3 weeks given all goes smoothly.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

*Shift Linkage Issues!!!*

Before









After


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

I see your bushing took a crap... Mine did the same about a month ago so I fixed it permanently. Unfortunately I don't have good pictures because it's in the car, but I got rid of the crap bushings and cup all together and welded on a modified high-articulation rod end to the shift rod and then I modified the arm that bolts to the selector shaft that sticks out of the trans. I'm talking about the little arm that has the huge ball on it. With that I cut the head of the rivet that holds that ball on and pressed it out and then clearanced the hole from 8mm to 3/8" and then brazed in a 3/8-16 2" long bolt to the arm and reinstalled the arm. 

I will admit that it looks kind of crummy, but it shifts more solid than it ever has now and 10x more smooth than with one of those crap 034 bushings.

These are the only pictures I've got of it installed. 
08fdac095bfcb094b50a6881352b2bbd by dougkehl1, on Flickr
5997e37c55c125e1089f69e87be75225 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

Well done Doug!!

I thought of doing something similar, as in the mock-up below. Unfortunately, I only have basic mechanic tools.









If I could find a socket end big enough to cut up and hook onto the ball it would be good to go.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

8587qsw said:


> Well done Doug!!
> 
> I thought of doing something similar, as in the mock-up below. Unfortunately, I only have basic mechanic tools.
> 
> ...


Yeah finding a ball socket that big is hard. I forgot how big the ball actually was until I got it off the car. 

I'm not sure where you're located, but I could modify your shift rod and the arm that goes onto the selector shaft in the transmission for cheap. I've got all the parts already. The only downside is if something were to happen you're stuck with it.. For me it's not a big deal because I'm putting a 6 speed dog box with a sequential shifter in the car when the engine goes in. 

Alternatively, apparently this is a genuine Audi bushing. I've ordered from these guys before.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GEAR-LINKAGE-BALL-SOCKET-AUDI-UR-QUATTRO-TURBO-COUPE-COUPE-QUATTRO-80-90-100-200/263959490416?hash=item3d75362f70:g:AwYAAOSwbD5bq8VW


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Doug,

Thank you for your offer and will definitely keep it in mind if I'm unable to resolve on my end.

Spoke to 034 and a rep there asked me yesterday via e-mail if I want another bushing sent to me or a refund. I need to speak to them on the phone before I make a decision.

That link you sent me is definitely the bushing in question. From the looks of it, many Audis and some VWs came with the same bushing, and for sure those cars are experiencing this issue.

Regards,

-LDC


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

(yesterday) Put in a new starter, the car had been sitting for a couple months except for a couple times I had my son tow me to start it up so I could drive it around.

It was beat


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

It wasn't today, but a few weeks ago....
Great story, but long...
About 2 years ago, my slave cylinder failed and I didn't have the time to drop the trans, so i brought it to the shop. I brought them a full clutch kit, new master, slave, and 034 braided line. A bit later, they called and said the slave cylinder broke off in the trans when they tried to remove it. So I figured it was going to take them a while and i needed to buy a cheap interim car, so I told them to hold off and I'd move it to my house to do in the spring. I bought a 2003 Passat for cheap money and after a bit, went by the shop to check on my car. I found a chunk of the bellhousing of the transmission sitting on the passenger seat. 
The tech had tried to bang out the roll pin while the trans was in the car and had missed and broken the whole top of the bell housing off so the trans was now junk. 
I told them I was planning on a driveline swap anyway and not to worry about it and I'd get the car when I was ready... seeing as how they were the ones who broke it. They have a huge area whete they keep their parts and project cars so it wasn't a problem to leave it thete. Fast forward to a few weeks ago: I pull out of my road to go to the post office. I see my buddy pull in behind me on the road in his scrapping truck with the trailer attached. My QSW was on the freaking trailer! I pulled off and followed him to his house and told him "That's my car!" He laughed and said, "Sure."
I said, "No, seriously, that's my actual car. "
The shop decided to clean out their lot after like 20 or 30 years and the owner gave my QSW to him to scrap. Registered and insured the whole time (don't ask me why I kept paying for that...). I went by and started it up every month or two.
He didn't even call me! I called him and started yelling and he had my buddy tow it to my house. They had swiped my Recaro seat and the alpine head unit. The seat is at the shop and i have to go by and have it out with this guy. 
I know the car was there a long time, but it was their fault it had to be off the road all this time. He knows he would be liable since he never called me and never filed for an abandoned vehicle. Jeez, all he had to do was call me and ask me to move it. He claimed he didn't have my number... even though he does and has called me before. If i hadn't left my house at that exact moment, my car would be a cube of crushed metal! 
And I just recently got my AEB Engine swap, 01E transmission, and JHM rebuild kit for the trans. I was just about ready to do the driveline swap. How freaking crazy is this?!
You can't make this **** up!
So now I have to really get moving on the swap and get her back on the road!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

QuantumMechanic said:


> It wasn't today, but a few weeks ago....
> Great story, but long...
> About 2 years ago, my slave cylinder failed and I didn't have the time to drop the trans, so i brought it to the shop. I brought them a full clutch kit, new master, slave, and 034 braided line. A bit later, they called and said the slave cylinder broke off in the trans when they tried to remove it. So I figured it was going to take them a while and i needed to buy a cheap interim car, so I told them to hold off and I'd move it to my house to do in the spring. I bought a 2003 Passat for cheap money and after a bit, went by the shop to check on my car. I found a chunk of the bellhousing of the transmission sitting on the passenger seat.
> The tech had tried to bang out the roll pin while the trans was in the car and had missed and broken the whole top of the bell housing off so the trans was now junk.
> ...


Nice save! Get on with the swap and please start a build thread to document it


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

You sir are very lucky!!! Glad you caught it in time. I'd probably go postal if someone did something like that to one of my cars without giving any heads up that they wanted to clear their yard out.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

It just means it was meant to be! But I may end up giving the car to my nephew when it's done. I'll still have my coupe to play with...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I want another QSW...  

Never should have sold mine


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

turbinepowered said:


> I want another QSW...
> 
> Never should have sold mine


#1 mistake you could have made! If you're up for a challenge I know of one for sale for $350.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

dougkehl said:


> #1 mistake you could have made! If you're up for a challenge I know of one for sale for $350.


I would love to, but Right now I have nowhere to store or work on it. 

I still have a Coupe though. I'm not totally senseless.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

turbinepowered said:


> I would love to, but Right now I have nowhere to store or work on it.
> 
> I still have a Coupe though. I'm not totally senseless.


I wish i hadn't sold my blue coupe.... not that I need 2 of them.... but....and the guy hacked it and dropped a vr6 in it and dropped it on the ground.... not sure how it ended up...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Quantum windshields make great cat toys.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Getting ready for the drivetrain swap!
It's gonna take some doing, but it's getting done. 
AEB 1.8T with RA4 flywheel and S4 clutch
6-spd B5 S4 01E transmission.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

QuantumMechanic said:


> Getting ready for the drivetrain swap!
> It's gonna take some doing, but it's getting done.
> AEB 1.8T with RA4 flywheel and S4 clutch
> 6-spd B5 S4 01E transmission.
> ...


OOOOOOOOOHHHHH Yes!!!! This should be good. Should handle nice too with a little less weight hanging over the front wheels.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

The flu has sidelined me during the first good weather of the season. I was hoping to have the engine and trans out by now. It's always something. All the engine bay stuff is up for grabs, by the way!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Got some work done today. 
That second pucture is the reason the swap is happening. The shop guy was banging away at the roll pin or the slave with the trans in the car.... no idea why....I gave them the entire clutch assembly to install including new slave and master cylinders and 034 braided line. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Had some free time this afternoon. Got the engine, trans, and subframe completely out. Another fun thing the shop did.... lost my wheel lock key. I didn't notice until I went to pull the front wheels. I should never have used them in the first place. Nobody wants to steal my wheels. 
I'm going to try to fab up some engine mount brackets to retain the factory 5-cylinder mounts. Hopefully that'll work, but we'll see. 
Slow and steady wins the race.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

necrobump for this thread, but...

I washed the windows and put the steering column back together today. 

Gonna work on trailering it up from my parents' place to mine here soon. 

Current plans:
Get the little 1.7L running w/ an aftermarket EMS for fuel injection (originally a CIS car)
Sort out a poly belt conversion for the alternator, water pump, and make provisions for A/C again
Do a B3 rear disc swap (have had the parts 5-ever) 
Swap the good clean dash that's currently in storage. 
Re-key all the doors and latches to match a single key
Fix and clean up the sunroof and drains
General clean-up of the interior and exterior.


Once it's running/driving condition, we start on the general improvements:
Good sound / AA touchscreen, + some more electronic goodies like converting to electric central locking vs the vacuum solenoids
INSTALL AIR CONDITIONING because it is damn humid here in the south.
Power mirrors and heated seats from a 90s car... 
Some interior work; make it a 2-seater w/ a big boot, rather than a fold-down seat. Keep the ability to put the seat back in later if I need it. 
COP conversion for the 1.7
Suspension upgrades
Maybe turbo...? little baby turbo, not a big honkin high pressure jobbie.


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

7 weeks fighting with wirnings but it was worth it


----------

